# Bear's Bilateral TPLO Recovery Journal



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He's out of surgery!!!!

Dr. says that his ACL was torn but none of the other ligaments were (which is unusual but not rare) so he should have more stability in the knees as he heals. His meniscus is undamaged (which I was the most worried about). 

Yay!!!!

Deep breath!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay bear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great news!!!! So happy for you and Bear!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Awesome news! Hopefully his recovery goes just as smooth. Poor guy is gonna have to take it easy for awhile.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news! I hope he has an easy recovery.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so excited. I just want to run down to the hospital and kiss him forever!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased to hear your news, gentle hugs sent across to Bear, and a huge sigh of relief for you Jen!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

To be a proud peacock.... I would love to take credit for his other ligaments not tearing. See mommy was a monster for a reason. Lol. Now the hard stuff begins. Two nights without my puppy and then coping with after care. 

Though, I found a small P/T clinic that takes care credit and offers the underwater treadmill and cold laser therapy. $60 for a session of both, which is well priced considering most of the places I found charge $45 for the UWT and $36 for the laser therapy.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

All good news! Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh Jen I'm so happy for you both (hubby, too). Wonderful news. You did a great job with his pre care and you should feel proud.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Great news, he is on his way, to being a active pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great to hear.

This is just the beginning of things looking up for you and Bear. 

Get some rest and take care of yourself Jen, Bear is going to need you.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Great news! I checked in as soon as I got back from work!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, such a relief! Sending him hugs!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Great news Jen...hugs to you and Bear...soon he'll be running around having fun...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful News......give him very gentle hugs from us!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just checked before going to bed. Great news, well done looking after him so well during the last few months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Did they do both of Bear's knees?
That is wonderful you found a place that takes Care Credit for the therapy.
Bear has to stay in hospital for 2 nights?
So glad his surgery is behind him!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Brave said:


> I'm so excited. I just want to run down to the hospital and kiss him forever!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I am so glad it is over and now you can focus on many Happy days with Brave ( and he so BRAVE)

When you are allow to see your boy, please give him Lots of Hugs & Kisses from all of us!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending big bear hugs to Bear!!!!

:artydude:You_Rock_:headbang2


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Did they do both of Bear's knees?
> That is wonderful you found a place that takes Care Credit for the therapy.
> Bear has to stay in hospital for 2 nights?
> So glad his surgery is behind him!


Both knees are done. Bear can come home Friday at 8 am but I will be at work so I pick him up Friday at 4 pm. Then we will retire to our living room with lots of soft things to lay on and special treats and we shall watch movies until we fall asleep. And that is how I plan on spending this weekend. Quietly, secluded, and with lots of gratitude and blessings. 

I plan on starting "Bear's Bilateral TPLO Journal" once I have pictures. I think it'll be a great place to summarize the past six months and to document where he is now. 

I am so thankful for the forum. Y'all truly blow me away. Thank you for the support and kindness. I could have done it by myself, but it wouldn't have been as easy as it was. Y'all truly make the difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Great news! Happy healing bear!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like a great weekend you have planned.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is such good news. You must be so relieved. I bet if you asked, one of the vet techs would take a pitcure of him when he is awake and alert and send it to you. It makes a difference to see their sweet faces. 

Keep breathing. Just think, one day at a time for his recovery. He'll do great.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the idea of a picture from the vet! So thankful Bear came thru with flying colors!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They promised to send me pictures, so I hope those come tonight. 

I think they shaved the entire leg so I cannot wait to see his goofy naked bum. 

This morning as I was going over his legs, I realized that his hip bones are starting to stick out and the bones right under his butt stick out. I hope that will go away once we get back into a more active lifestyle. 

Physical therapy helps, right? Some people have been commenting that dogs don't need "formal" PT and one said hydrotherapy was a crock of *cough* 

I figure we have to ease back into (metaphorical) fighting shape. Can't wait to hug him. I miss him already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Both knees are done. Bear can come home Friday at 8 am but I will be at work so I pick him up Friday at 4 pm. Then we will retire to our living room with lots of soft things to lay on and special treats and we shall watch movies until we fall asleep. And that is how I plan on spending this weekend. Quietly, secluded, and with lots of gratitude and blessings.
> 
> I plan on starting "Bear's Bilateral TPLO Journal" once I have pictures. I think it'll be a great place to summarize the past six months and to document where he is now.
> 
> ...


It will be a beautiful weekend with you and Bear spending it together. I know you will be pampering him! Did the Doctor tell you to keep him confined so he can't jump on anything, run up stairs? 
We also disconnected our door bell-someone on here made that suggestion so Smooch wouldn't try to run to the door!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has to be kept quiet and walk with assist for a lot of weeks...8 as I recall. The vet will give you detailed instructions...Bear's is different because he had both done at the same time.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good to hear surgery went well. Hope things continue on the right track.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear will be on complete crate rest (I plan on asking if I can put up an x-pen around my air mattress so we can snuggle together) for 2-3 weeks; only allowed to walk (supported with a sling) for 3 potty breaks a day --- seems excessive but for the amount of money I'm spending, I am following this to the T. 

Anytime he is unsupervised for the next 8-16 weeks he must be crated. Not even the x-pen because he might "stand up". 

We also have to watch his weight like a hawk because with this much rest, he is libel to gain weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

The worst has passed and now it is the waiting!!!!!! So glad Bear got thru it!!!!! Can't wait for updates and pictures!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Having had our Lacey (RB) girl who went through TPLO (and subsequent surgery to correct it) as well as an FHO at different times in her life, I can tell you that water therapy is WONDERFUL for rehab. It is what made the total difference for her recovery each time. Good luck with Bear!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy for Bear and I'm happy for you too! What a relief that he got along so well with the surgery.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great news! It won't be long until Bear is home where he belongs.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. Now you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news!!! Hoping for a very uneventful recovery!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news, such a relief for you. Bet you can't wait to get your boy home where he belongs!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Bear made it through the surgery, now comes the harder part, to keep him calm and from wanting to jump once he feels better. 
Wishing Bear a full and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> He's out of surgery!!!!
> 
> Dr. says that his ACL was torn but none of the other ligaments were (which is unusual but not rare) so he should have more stability in the knees as he heals. His meniscus is undamaged (which I was the most worried about).
> 
> ...


Did the Dr. say if his growth plates were done fusing? I know that was the reason for holding off on the surgery for so long.... He's going to be sooooo happy soon!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Did the Dr. say if his growth plates were done fusing? I know that was the reason for holding off on the surgery for so long.... He's going to be sooooo happy soon!


His growth plates won't be fused until 18 months old. But his legs are mostly done "growing" so the risk to his bones is lower than if we had done the surgery at 7 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just called the hospital. They say bear is resting very comfortably on his morphine drip. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so happy for you and Bear. What wonderful news.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Fantastic news!! You can sleep tonight! Sending you and Bear a healing prayer. He's has a great mom and dad..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy to hear Bear is doing well!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great, great news, sweet Bear is one step closer to go running again. Best wishes for full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Such relief you don't have to worry about how to fix him and his pain but can focus on the healing and life without the pain.  What a better outlook for you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Phew!! I'm glad it went well, and from the sounds of it, better than expected? What great news!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

All Right! Praise God! :banana:Time to celebrate!:woot2::jamming::rockon::drummer:arty2:arty::dblthumb2:headbang2


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very good news that the surgery is behind you! Sending lots of thoughts that Bear is back home with you very soon and that he recovers quickly!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope a speedy recovery


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad Bear's surgery went well. I hope you sleep ok tonight without him. You will need your rest for when he comes home. Sounds like you found a good place for his PT. Can't wait until you get him home and he starts his recovery. Thoughts will be with you!!!


----------



## Bruno777 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yay hope he gets well soon


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tonight has been bumpy. DH and I rearranged the living room so Bear wants for nothing during this time. By 9 pm I was wiped! So I get up, turn off everything and on my way to the bedroom, I find myself saying, "Potty Time!" Only..... There isn't a dog to potty. /face palm

My DH left a giant stuffed tiger (souvenir from our honeymoon) in bed as a "placeholder" I hope it works and I can fall back asleep. 

Only one more night and two more days before I get to bring my munchkin home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope you will sleep better tonight. 
Bear will be home cuddling with you very soon!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

bet you cant wait for him to be home!!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

whew!!!

what a relief for you - congrats on the successful surgery.

and tomorrow you can start a whole new chapter!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So glad to hear Bear's surgery went well! Bet you can't wait to cuddle him!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Swung by the hospital and saw Bear for just a few minutes. He looks so as as pathetic. As soon as he saw me, he tried to get up. Which was unsuccessful. He cannot get up. 

His whole bum was shaved. The doctors said he had as good a first night as to be expected given his surgery. They did lower the pain medication, so that must be a good sign. I saw the peek of a suture out of his bandages and the staple looked tidy and clean. No sign of redness from the tiny tiny portion I saw. 

Bear was happy to see me. He kept trying to get up to crawl into my lap but listened when I told him "down". He was alert and even got that quizzical look on his face when I left. I plan on stopping by after work too. 

I will post pictures as soon as I am able to. My Internet went down last night so I can only access this on my phone (ironically the one device that doesn't take pictures.)

Keep Bear in your thoughts. We have a long way to go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

If they lowered the pain meds, I think that is a good sign.
In the long run, he will be in much less pain. I know it's hard to think of them having any pain.
Soon he will be home with Mom!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad to read that Bear's surgery went so well. I bet you are counting the minutes until you get him back home with you. I'll be thinking of you and Bear as he recovers


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Just saw this thread. I'm so glad his surgery is finally done and over with, and that he did well. You and he have a very trying couple of months ahead of you. Don't get discouraged! I will be hard, but it will be sooooo worth it! A year from now, it will all be a distant memory.

:--heart: Bear!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you guys today as you start the recovery journey. I did have two meniscus tears and a partial ACL tear and this morning 3 weeks and 1 day post op, I walked 2.5 miles! You guys will be on the road to normalcy soon enough, if you take it a day at a time, slow and steady!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jen - following what you've gone through this year with keeping him together, you are a strong person and the best thing is everything is up from this point on. He's a young dog and should bounce back fine. I'll bet it's going to be tough holding him back, he'll feel so much better. 

Prayers and thoughts for you guys as always.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

When do you get to pick-up Bear today?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> When do you get to pick-up Bear today?


I'm at the vets right now with some "exciting" foods cause Bear won't eat for anyone but me apparently. He can go home now if I wanted but we're waiting until after work @4-5 pm tonight to pick him up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll bet you have wings on your feet today about him coming back home<:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up here and so glad to hear that Bear did well in his surgery. Sending good thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is full of spit and vinegar today! All tail wags and standing and walking on his own!!!!!!

I am flying today!!!! Cannot wait for 3:30 to come so i can go get him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome news. Awesome awesome news!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

That's wonderful! Bear will have a full recovery! He has the best mom and dad! Great news.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jen, that's great news, so nice to hear your smiling again, hugs sent to you and sweet Bear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> He is full of spit and vinegar today! All tail wags and standing and walking on his own!!!!!!
> 
> I am flying today!!!! Cannot wait for 3:30 to come so i can go get him.
> 
> ...


I will be great for you and Bear to be reunited. I am sure they will give you strict instructions to confine him and to not let him do any jumping on furniture, or going up stairs. Be sure to disconnect the door bell and make him wear his cone, so he doesn't lick and chew on himself and get an infection.

When you go back to work are you going to keep him in the crate so he doesn't get into trouble? Ken took the door off of our powder room and out of plywood make a half door and we put our Smooch in there with her CONE on, so she couldn't run or jump. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Slight change of plans. Hospital called and said if I picked him up at 4 pm that its an extra $300 in hospitalization fees. So I begged off work and am at the hospital now to pick him up. 

He will be crated with the cone whenever we are not around to monitor him. 

I am happy. But I feel rushed. I didn't want to do this alone. Idk how I am going to get him out of the car. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bear will be so glad to come home with you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

He will help. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

LOVED the Facebook pictures! He's so cute with his shaved butt. . I think he's gonna do great. Can you sling a towel under his rear the help him out of the car?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> LOVED the Facebook pictures! He's so cute with his shaved butt. . I think he's gonna do great. Can you sling a towel under his rear the help him out of the car?


I have a sling so I plan on using that. But we will see. Just finished the debriefing. Time to collect my puppy and go home. $4,003 for everything. Including the follow-up exam as x-rays @ 6 weeks. 

The tech who debriefed me said this was the easiest discharge she's ever had because it seems I know what the expect and how to handle this. I'm shocked because I feel overwhelmed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> I have a sling so I plan on using that. But we will see. Just finished the debriefing. Time to collect my puppy and go home. $4,003 for everything. Including the follow-up exam as x-rays @ 6 weeks.
> 
> The tech who debriefed me said this was the easiest discharge she's ever had because it seems I know what the expect and how to handle this. I'm shocked because I feel overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you've been researching and planning for his day for months. I think by this time tomorrow you will pretty much have it down.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're home! Dear god that was an ordeal. I am convinced I am doing this wrong. He is resting on his bed (no e-collar) and he just had a nice drink. So glad he is home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Geez! Best laid plans. I'm sure you were worried. Rest while Sweet Bear does. Hopefully he'll sleep a lot for the next day or two. Hugs and kisses to your boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Bear is home with you now. I know how stressful it is to have a major surgery in the first year. Bear couldn't be in better hands.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Brave said:


> We're home! Dear god that was an ordeal. I am convinced I am doing this wrong. He is resting on his bed (no e-collar) and he just had a nice drink. So glad he is home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Keep him quiet for a few days and you will get into the swing of things. I know where you will be this weekend.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

1st lesson: after having a urinary catheter for 48+ hours, Bear could not physically hold his bladder. Right in front of my eyes he pissed his bed and himself. I'm sure I've just spread urine all around the house. I hustled him outside but he didn't pee anymore. Then I hustled him inside and laid him on the brand new rug we bought for his "recovery room" without laying down towels. Doh! Finally got him cleaned up with water-less shampoo and since he was already sprawled out - I'm icing his knees. Dear god! I need a drink. 

Next I'm going to settle him in his crate with plenty of towels and his cone. Give him a tramadol and I'm going to go take a nap. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I apologize but the way you described that, I had to chuckle a bit. You deserve a drink and a nap!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good idea to rest when he rests.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is really hard by myself. 

DH doesn't get home until 3. I am hoping if I can get him settled, he'll be good until DH comes home. 

Hauling around his 70.1 pound butt is a good workout. I already cannot wait for 9/11 when his staples come out. 12 more days!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So glad for both of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

When you told me he had both knees done my thought was how can he stand up to go to bathroom. I know they had us use a sling to help Smooch out, but she only had one leg done.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> When you told me he had both knees done my thought was how can he stand up to go to bathroom. I know they had us use a sling to help Smooch out, but she only had one leg done.


I'm still unsure of that. The tech told me that when he starts "looking ready" to evacuate to move the sling from his hip region to his belly/chest region. They said I only need to use the strap religiously for the first two weeks. So I think these two weeks are going to be the hardest part of this recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He peed. He peed!!!!

I ended up dropping the sling (towel) and he peed on his own. A small squat so he peed all over his front feet. But that's a small price to pay for a dog that pees on its own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

WOOHOO for pee!!

Ahhhh....the small things in life!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Bear is back home. Everything will be ok, one step at a time. Hugs and prayers for you and sweet Bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, we've successfully navigated dinner time. Bear has taken his antibiotics and the metacam. He heartily ate almost an entire chicken breast with some bell peppers and a slice of cucumber thrown in. We also successfully iced his knee for the second time today. 

I had a scare when I tried to move him and he growled. I respected his request and left well enough alone. He has successfully peed twice now on his own. He doesn't like to pee with the sling around his belly or chest so we have to remove it and be right there to catch him if need be. 

He didn't come with a pain patch, so we are giving tramadol on a schedule for the first week, as per the vet. It seems to be working. 

Aside from the physical aspect of hauling his rear around, coordinating ups/downs/ins/outs, etc, and finding a translator for his new body language - this is about as bad as I expected. 

Everyone at the vets loved him and felt he was so calm, especially given the circumstances. And so far at home today he has been calm, and quiet. I'm sure that wont last long, but for now I enjoy the effortlessness of keeping him calm. 

I hope we all can sleep through the night. 

Thanks for all the well wishes, and encouragement. It really means a lot to us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Sweet dreams Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hoping the tramadol keeps him a bit dopey and sleepy (for you) as well as easing his pain (for him). Be really careful to use good ergonomics and lifting technique and share the lifting with Nick. It would be terrible if either of you threw out your back. Please give Mr Naked Butt a pat on the head for me.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Night #1 was uneventful. Aside from tweaking my back and being in utter anguish last night (which my husband spent 20 minutes rubbing my back to loosen the muscles), it went well. We pottied Bear and put him in his crate at 9:30 pm. DH didn't go to bed until midnight. We both slept out in the living room in case. I just woke up at 5 am and we took Bear out to pee. He seems steadier and his "rash" (I think it's clipper burn) looks pink, less red. Bear and I are laying on the air mattress watching more Magnum P. I. Bear is laying his head in my belly. <3 him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm glad your night was uneventful. The first week will be hard. I was afraid I'd break Cheyenne. I didn't and this will be fine. The crate will help.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Keeping up with Bear's recovery. Glad it's going so well...as hard as it is! You'll all get into a new normal and soon it will be over. He gets better and better every day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I came by to see how the first day/night home went, and it sounds better than you could have hoped for. The growl was probably a little bit of pain. He'll be feeling better soon - but I think you reacted the right way. Well done on figuring out the pee thing - that'll prove to be huge. I hope it continues to go this well.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well we had our fair share of "oppsies" so far this morning. 

*i accidentally let him do "a step" without any support. Because we blocked off the backyard but this morning he "had" to get back there so I thought he might poo. No, he just wanted to pee on grass instead of rocks. Well, our "sidewalk" is a good 1.5 inches higher than the grass. I was supporting him with the sling and he put his front feet on the sidewalk and squatted. Well I dropped the sling so he didn't pee on it (inadvertently dropping the leash too!!!) so that left Bear unsupported on a 1.5" step!!!! Then Bear finished before I realized I didn't have the leash and proceeded to take 2 steps (off the 1.5" step!!!) unsupported! 

/facepalm

Hubby went back to bed, so I've been handling all of this by myself this morning. I had to juggle bear while I put the air mattress up so I could get Bear to his bed. That was almost an epic fail. I put everything up and put bear on his bed. I had a soft thick blanket on the mattress that bear really liked and its way more comfy than the wool rug, so I left bear on his bed and lowered the mattress down to get the blanket. Bear stood up and looked like he was going to jump on the mattress!!!? Omg my heart stopped. I screamed "no!!!!!!!!!" And dove across the mattress to stop him. Crisis adverts. 

I think I gave my self some new gray hairs. The good news? Bears been pottied, ate a hearty breakfast, had his 6:30 pain pill, took his antibiotics and were now laying down stretching and massaging the limbs. 

He really likes the shaved part to be rubbed and scratched. Love this little boy. 

Just hope I didn't screw up his legs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Well we had our fair share of "oppsies" so far this morning.
> 
> *i accidentally let him do "a step" without any support. Because we blocked off the backyard but this morning he "had" to get back there so I thought he might poo. No, he just wanted to pee on grass instead of rocks. Well, our "sidewalk" is a good 1.5 inches higher than the grass. I was supporting him with the sling and he put his front feet on the sidewalk and squatted. Well I dropped the sling so he didn't pee on it (inadvertently dropping the leash too!!!) so that left Bear unsupported on a 1.5" step!!!! Then Bear finished before I realized I didn't have the leash and proceeded to take 2 steps (off the 1.5" step!!!) unsupported!
> 
> ...


Jen

You are doing amazing, but I think it's IMPOSSIBLE to do this yourself. Ask Hubby if he would please help you until Bear goes and then go back to bed.
I can relate to worrying if he will pee on the sling, but it really wouldn't matter. You can always wash it in the sink and hang it to dry or dry it off with a towel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poo*

I think after having anesthesia it takes awhile for them to poo, and also Bear has probably just started eating normal food, so it might take a bit.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't transitioned him back to "normal" food. I wanted to wait for his first poop before I stopped the chicken and rice. Besides the tramadol is known to upset his tummy. Pepcid A/C for the win!

He gave me his belly for some rubs!!! Oh I love the belly rubs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I made Penny's sling from a terry cloth hand towel. I sewed nylon webbing on to the short end to make a handle at each end. You could make several for Bear so you could have one in the washer/dryer. I think the whole pee thing was easier with a girl and the sling.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Lesson #2 - flat pillows are useful during "icing" sessions. You can lay one on top of the legs to keep the inside thighs on their ice pack, then lay it between the legs to support the top leg during icing. 

So far today's been pretty uneventful. Bear hasn't had any more accidents. Still no poo. He feels really warm to me but I haven't taken his temperature. His legs are super hot but I know with this much healing, heat is to be expected. 

He is standing up and moving around more often and more steadily on his own around his "recovery room". Nothing crazy, just moving from one spot to another or switching sides. To me this is huge because yesterday an before he came home he would just drag his butt around and wouldn't try to get up. I am still being a "mommy monster" and making him lay down as soon as possible and stay down as much as possible. The tramadol is working wonderfully. 

Icing is going well, but massage and stretching is difficult with the incision staples. He is very tender there (understandably!!) and I am uncomfortable pushing it. The tech said its ok if I baby him for the first few days so I will. He does stretch his legs on his own, and works them like crazy in his dreams. 

I have pictures, but haven't had a chance to set up my laptop to upload them here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Whew! No fever. Temp is 101.6. Vet says don't worry unless its higher than 102.5 or lower than 98. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had surgery a few years ago and decided that I really should have gone "poo".......
I tried ex-lax and when that didn't work I tried epsom salt. Ackkkkkk!!!!! They both kicked in at the same time.

Lesson learned. It can easily take a few days for our intestines to get back to normal.

Hugs to you and Bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

coppers-mom said:


> I had surgery a few years ago and decided that I really should have gone "poo".......
> I tried ex-lax and when that didn't work I tried epsom salt. Ackkkkkk!!!!! They both kicked in at the same time.
> 
> Lesson learned. It can easily take a few days for our intestines to get back to normal.
> ...


Hugs right back! The vet said it could take up to 5 days to get a poo. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy moly! Bear just invented his new cue. He stood up and pulled one of his slings off the x-pen. As soon as I picked it up he was wagging his tail like a propellor. Made it outside and bam! He had to pee!! Good boy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is BRILLIANT!!!!

I am just now catching up on the day's events with Bear and it sounds to me like you are doing a great job. I am sure it is impossible to do it without getting a couple of unsupported steps in every recovery. I am sure every patient rushes things a little and it will be fine with the majority of steps supported.

I know you are busy and likely exhausted, but I, for one, would love to see naked bum pictures. Okay that doesn't sound right, but he has got to be cute all shaved. (and the incision sites are marks of his future ability to run again. . . )

Anyway, hang in. Don't know how you do it. . . . 
He is one lucky boy!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bless his heart! What a smart boy Bear is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

So glad to hear the surgery went well and Bear is on his way to recovery, Jen  Sorry I missed the big day! Hope you are getting lots of puppy snuggles.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen--why don't you post the Facebook site address so people can see the picture? They really are cute.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Jen--why don't you post the Facebook site address so people can see the picture? They really are cute.


I'm going to email a mod and make sure the page abides by forum rules before I post the link. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

I think you are an amazing Mommy!
Hugs and kisses to Bear!
Is he leaving his stitches alone?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I got the OK to post his FB page. 

https://www.facebook.com/growingupbear

He has his own TPLO photo album up. Lots of naked butt pics. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning has been horrible and it is 90% my fault. 

First, Bear was a.... Well a bear taking his pills this morning. Took me 10 minutes, 5 tries stuffing them down his throat, three pieces of chicken as a bribe and finally one cookie covered in PB to get the last two down.... All this for 5 pills!!!!

Secondly and the reason I am kicking myself. I feel so stupid. Normally the couch is blocked off so Bear cannot get to it. Well, this morning he was standing up and wouldn't lay down so I thought he needed to go out. Neither I nor DH were in the recovery room with him because we had jus stepped out to clean up after breakfast. Bear is leaving his staples along 99.99999% of the time so we trust him to lay down unconed for a minute. Well, he was standing so I told DH that he might have to poo! So Dh grabbed the sling, and I moved the x-pen so we could get into the recovery room. That means that the couch is now unguarded..... I'm sure you can see where this is going.... Yep. The little turd jumped onto the couch. I had a heart attack. I ran around the couch and grabbed him, sobbing, then once he was slinged up he tried to go over the back of the couch instead of getting down to DH. So I started screaming at him and cussing.... Cause well, I didn't handle it well. 

I'm icing his knees now and praying i didn't screw this up. Cause this is a HUGE NO-NO! I thought we weren't going to have oopsies. I thought I was careful enough. Nope. 

After all that, still no poo. Bear refuses to go with DH, so I'm worried he is getting too attached to me. I cannot do the potty breaks all the time by myself. At least not with the sling. I don't want to foster separation anxiety. Oh dear! 

In other news, Bear is walking more and on his own in the recovery room. He is getting antsy and wants to go to the kitchen and dining room. He wants to play with the cats. So he is basically the same puppy we had before the surgery only we now have to be 500x more strict. I can feel my hair turning gray. 

Praying the tramadol kicks in soon so all he wants to do is sleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well after icing Bear stood up and stretched both hind legs out fully extending them (big deal!!!) I held my hands under him to support his weight and there was only maybe two pounds of weight on my hands. I think he has taught himself over the past 6 months how to move with most his weight on his front legs. So I am hoping he pulled himself up on the couch and didn't really use his back legs. I'm still upset at myself. But I am no longer upset with Bear. His cuteness got to me. And his kisses. And his happy tail. I cannot stay mad at this boy to save my life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That was just natural for bear to try that, just be very careful,with him.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I had the same heart attack with Penny! I left the laundry room door open which leads to the basement stairs...see where this is going? less than a week out of surgery and I hear her going down the stairs. Walked right by me and I didn't notice. 

I wanted to scream but was afraid I'd startle her half way down. Let her finish going down and then guided her right back up. We had a couch jumping incident too. It happens.

She was fine...but my heart was in my mouth!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't worry, like you say he probably used the front legs to get up on the couch. It can take at least 5 or 6 days sometimes for them to do a poo after surgery. He had a long anesthetic. He will do it when he needs to. The more you stress the more he knows you stress. You are doing great. I had one of the dogs here operated on one knee, it must be so difficult with both knees.
Time will pass quickly and before you know it he will be walking.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

One suggestion is to wet the pills first, quickly open his mouth while tipping his head back then say "swallow" while holding his mouth closed. Massage his throat keeping his head slightly tipped. Also, give him oil- virgin coconut oil is excellent. 1 tsp per 30lbs. I have Bree on 1 tsp 2x a day in her food at this point, I'll gradually increase that. Coconut oil greatly helps digestion and inflammation. Fish oil is a no no right now as it can be a blood thinner. Bless your heart, I can't imagine how hard this is! Remember to breath, stop and get centered. Bear is so connected to you. He feels and reacts to you. Hang in there momma. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jen you are going to have oopies. It happens. You may also try honey. Makes pills real slippery, though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Well after icing Bear stood up and stretched both hind legs out fully extending them (big deal!!!) I held my hands under him to support his weight and there was only maybe two pounds of weight on my hands. I think he has taught himself over the past 6 months how to move with most his weight on his front legs. So I am hoping he pulled himself up on the couch and didn't really use his back legs. I'm still upset at myself. But I am no longer upset with Bear. His cuteness got to me. And his kisses. And his happy tail. I cannot stay mad at this boy to save my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jen

You are doing a MARVELOUS job with Bear! There is nobody who doesn't have a mishap. I'm sure Bear was careful not to use his back legs too much-Glad to hear you've blocked the couch. Great to hear he has a recovery room. How big is it? We were lucky to have a small powder room to use.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Just read you wrote something about a pink/red clipper burn on Bear.
Are you sure he isn't licking when you aren't watching him?
I ask, because Tucker was while I was asleep at night, and ended up having to be put on antibiotics. Just a loving warning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

I just saw Bear's picture-naked butt!
Looks like a poodle-that's what I told Smooch when she had the operation.
He is such a doll!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...owingupbear&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_137805957982210


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jen
> 
> Just read you wrote something about a pink/red clipper burn on Bear.
> Are you sure he isn't licking when you aren't watching him?
> I ask, because Tucker was while I was asleep at night, and ended up having to be put on antibiotics. Just a loving warning.


He came home with the red rash. And the hospital didn't allow him anytime without the cone. I've been keeping my eye on it. I think it might also be a heat rash, because it gets better in the morning then redder by mid-afternoon. It also gets better after the icing. I am very very careful. There is no way he is licking it without me knowing. I know he has licked his staples ~4 licks total in the 3 days he's been home. At night he has to wear the cone. 

Y'all are very sweet. Bear and I are off to take a nap. I developed a migraine this morning, so were going to try to sleep it away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

P.s. the recovery room is just a section of our "living room" it's 5x7 plus his crate and bed. So I think that makes it 7x7


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Is it small enough so he can't walk around?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Is it small enough so he can't walk around?


It's big enough that he can stretch his legs out, stand up and reposition himself, but small enough that he can't get into trouble with too much activity. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen, ask the vet if you can sprinkle Gold Bond Medicated powder on the rash spot. That stuff works wonders and very quickly. 

Sorry to hear about the migraine. By the time you read this I hope it has been chased away.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well Bear is feeling much better today! He's gotten up and stretched a few times. He's sticking to me like glue, which is nice and annoying at the same time. I love him and love spending time with him, but some times I need a break. And Bear is just being a puppy! He's started to pull when on the sling, he's anxious to get outside and even slipped past DH as he was putting the sling on. Luckily for us, Bear still listens to "woah" and stopped after two steps. I told DH, "he is going to be a handful."
My DH looked at me and said, "going to be?" Lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## D_IN_GR (May 16, 2013)

Brave said:


> He's out of surgery!!!!
> 
> Dr. says that his ACL was torn but none of the other ligaments were (which is unusual but not rare) so he should have more stability in the knees as he heals. His meniscus is undamaged (which I was the most worried about).
> 
> ...


Congratulations hope all goes well with recovery.

Cheers


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I know he's a handful, but it sounds like you're doing a great job with him. I'd be concerned that he still hasn't pooped yet. He probably should have, by now. But then, one of the side effects of Tramadol is constipation. Does this medication make him sleepy? Most dogs, it doesn't. It's a possible side-effect, but not too common. Constipation is common, though. Have you asked your vet about the fact that he still hasn't pooped?

Look at me all worried about this. I'm sure you're totally on top of it. You're doing a fantastic job, and Bear is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I know he's a handful, but it sounds like you're doing a great job with him. I'd be concerned that he still hasn't pooped yet. He probably should have, by now. But then, one of the side effects of Tramadol is constipation. Does this medication make him sleepy? Most dogs, it doesn't. It's a possible side-effect, but not too common. Constipation is common, though. Have you asked your vet about the fact that he still hasn't pooped?
> 
> Look at me all worried about this. I'm sure you're totally on top of it. You're doing a fantastic job, and Bear is so lucky to have you!


The tramadol does make him sleepy. Thank goodness. Right? Lol. And the vet said it could take up to 5 days home to poop. I think I'll have DH "walk" him tomorrow (with fully supporting his back legs), sometimes you need to walk to need to poo. Lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just sending good thoughts for Bear's recovery. Sounds like you are doing a great job with him so far!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to post-op day 5!!! 

DH and I slept in our own beds last night since the nights are uneventful with Bear crated. Well this morning Bear is hyper like a hopped up jack rabbit. Oh dear! He tried to initiate play which I immediately nipped in the bud until he was laying down and then it was only "taste my hand nom nom nom"

He did circles standing up he was so happy to see me. Oh dear! 

Even two hours into his tramadol he is perky and rearing to go. 

Today's only objective is POOP! So I need everyone to pray for poop, do a silly poop dance, chant for poop, anything! If he doesn't poop today, we have to go to the vet. I'm going to try some pumpkin and yogurt (the yogurt is for the a possible yeast infection in his foot - he keeps chewing at his front feet!). The vet wants me to wait and if he doesn't poop today, they want to give him a suppository. Yikes! 

DH said he thinks he had to poo this morning but is shy of the sling so the vet said I can take the sling off as long as he stays in a small area to poo and we don't walk him. We will try that too. 

So. Go! Lets get some poop!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hoping and praying for a poopy day.
Only a dog or horse lover would say that.:doh:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We have poo!!!! And it was just a glorious sight! And a lot! He walked more than I was comfortable with (~5 feet) unsupported but he was sniffing the ground so I wasn't about to stop him. And it was a lot of poo. The biggest log I have ever seen!! Afterwards, Bear was looking at it like "I did that??" And I was hollering "we have poo! We have poo! Good boy! We have poo!!" And DH was putting the sling back on. I'm sure our neighbors think we're crazy. But I have never been happier for a bowel movement in my life! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Good boy Bear!! Poo never looked so good glad to hear he is doing well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Pictures!*

Bear's "Recovery Room". We've since covered the rug with an ultra soft, thick blanket to add to his comfort. Wool is very scratchy on near to bare skin. 









Bear's x-rays post-op





























day 1
























day 2








day 3
























day 4


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're doing a fantastic job taking care of your boy Mom. 

Hope he continues to recovery well and I hope it goes by quickly for you all.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Good job.

Good poo.

Great naked butt pics.

While he may be a handful, it must be a good sign that he is feeling stronger.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

No more poo today, but that's not surprising. A downside to his surgery seems to be a renewed passion for resource guarding. Idk what sparked it but it seems all our months of hard work are down the drain. He is growling over the simplest food items. So DH and I are managing it right now. 

Good news is he is eating kibble again (granted its a mix with rice). He didn't want kibble at all since the surgery so I was anxious to reintroduce it. 

Overall, he is doing great!!!! Swelling in his ankle is almost completely gone. He is evenly distributing weight between his back legs (previously he wouldn't put weight on his left leg). His incisions look fantastic!! The red spots/rashes seem to be healing nicely. His coat is coming back (making him even softer). 

Day 5 is coming along great! 

I'm a little worried with his pain pill schedule this week. Normally it's 6:30, 1:30, and 9:30 but between schedules the afternoon one will either be two hours late or not at all. Idk what to do. The doctor said after the first week, the tramadol will be "as needed" but idk if I know what the signs are and/or what if he's in pain while crated when everyone is at work? Still a little paranoid about all of this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad to bear Bear is doing well...you are awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Awwww I feel so bad for poor bear :no: but I can't help but feel how adorable he is looking like he's wearing trousers! I hope he gets better soon


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Bear's recovery is going well. I am sure you will figure out pain med schedule. You will probably see difference in him after work and will manage him just fine. You know your baby and things will work out. I hope his resource guarding will improve again. You are doing great!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I just noticed a clicking sound in his knee when he stands up to turn around. I'm a little concerned. I will call the vet in the morning to see what they say. I hope it isn't something bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Turns out those red marks, what I thought was clipper burn,
are actually bruises. I expected black/blue/purple bruises, but I guess it's normal for these to be bright red welts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vet says don't worry about the clicking unless Bear is in pain. 

Today Bear is very very perky. We had a second poo and he is standing on his own without any problems. Check out the naked butt! His fur is already coming back. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe you should keep that cut. It saves time if you have have messy poos. He looks very cute and when he is out and about and people ask what kind of dog that is you can make up all kinds of fun stories. I'm glad he is doing well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awwww I love that pic of Bear! Happy to hear that he's doing well. It just looks like Bear is getting a head start on fashion week


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I love it! I'm sure his bum stays nice and cool. You may have to get him some pants for cool Fall days..  Sounds like things are getting better. So glad to hear things are getting back to a more normal state. You and DH are doing a great job! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So good to hear that Bear's doing well! He really does look cute in his "trousers"! LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

JeanieBeth said:


> Oh I love it! I'm sure his bum stays nice and cool. You may have to get him some pants for cool Fall days..  Sounds like things are getting better. So glad to hear things are getting back to a more normal state. You and DH are doing a great job!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We're still in the high 80's and low 90's right now, by the time "cool weather" comes, his pants will be all grown back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So funny when I first saw the pics on FB I thought oh they must have some kind of compression pants on him and then realized it was HIM! LOL
He looks a pretty blue shade with fluffy feet and tail. Hehe. 
Wonderful to hear he's feeling well. I know he's going to give you a challenge to keep quiet. Silly Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bear has great looking gams! LOL.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

And hey, less shedding to deal with. . . 

How did he do on his own today???
(assuming he was on his own today)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Bear is doing well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I was out of town until Sunday and missed this thread.

Yeah You AND Bear!!!!  His recovery will go very well. Our Katie had TPLO surgery done a couple years ago. Recovery went just like they said. Bear will be good as new before you know it. I'm SO happy for both of you!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

jacksilas said:


> And hey, less shedding to deal with. . .
> 
> How did he do on his own today???
> (assuming he was on his own today)


He is actually shedding more now. Just tiny little hairs instead of those long, silky ones. His peach fuzz is so incredibly soft! 

As for today, we won't know how he's done for at least a few more hours. I left him comfy in his crate, with a chew toy, and his e-collar on. If the break he had when I took my shower this morning is any indication, he will sleep the day away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy's Tramadol script said he could have up to 3 pills 3X's a day.

Again, I'm SO happy about Bear's surgery!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Andy's Tramadol script said he could have up to 3 pills 3X's a day.
> 
> Again, I'm SO happy about Bear's surgery!


Bear gets 1.5 pills (50 mg/pill) up to 3x a day. So far it's enough to keep him comfortable but not too much to upset his stomach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I was told, they're a mild opiate, so his tummy shouldn't be affected. Andy took Tramadol for months during his lymphoma battle because the chemo precluded his taking any NSAID's for his arthritis. 

The weeks of recovery will fly by and he'll be running on the beach before you know it


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> From what I was told, they're a mild opiate, so his tummy shouldn't be affected. Andy took Tramadol for months during his lymphoma battle because the chemo precluded his taking any NSAID's for his arthritis.
> 
> The weeks of recovery will fly by and he'll be running on the beach before you know it


Can you believe he already tried to play this morning? Mornings are when he feels the best. When he gets rambunctious, I just lay on the floor and say, "kisses and cuddles?" And he will curl up against me and give me sweet kisses then we fall asleep together. He misses being on the couch, but he makes up for it by sleeping on my feet and legs.  

DH says, "Mommies make everything better." 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Just catching up on this thread now - I'm so happy that Bear's surgery went well and that he's on his way to a full recovery! You are such an incredible mama ! Bear is one lucky dog to have you. I hope you are holding up alright and getting enough rest/food/care for yourself as well. Hugs and positive thoughts your way, stay strong!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He's feeling so good, he's driving me crazy. It's like each day he is exponentially better than the last. At this rate I'm going to lock myself up in the crate for some peace. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I wanna skritch that hairless tummy. . What a cute picture.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Our Logan had the same surgery when he was 2 years old. It was a long recovery which 
my wife and I did. But the results were awesome as he ran normally through the rest
of his life. The only outward sign was a slightly turned out leg when he sat down.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Our oops for the day.... Catching a knee in the sling instead of the belly. 

And then there is the "oops i didn't close the x-pen the whole way and Bear snuck out to gingerly walk across the slick floor and wound up sitting at my feet as I prepare his meds"

Yep. Lots of oops today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bless his little heart, he is feeling better, so glad.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so glad to read all is going well. I'm glad he is feeling better. I can't wait till you can post pictures of him playing in the snow, running on the beach etc....You are an awesome mom, Bear is a lucky dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww*



Brave said:


> Can you believe he already tried to play this morning? Mornings are when he feels the best. When he gets rambunctious, I just lay on the floor and say, "kisses and cuddles?" And he will curl up against me and give me sweet kisses then we fall asleep together. He misses being on the couch, but he makes up for it by sleeping on my feet and legs.
> 
> DH says, "Mommies make everything better."
> 
> ...


Aw-ww: I can just picture you and Bear!! Sounds like he is doing wonderfully.
I think the pain pills make them want to be more energetic, so you have to watch him to make sure he doesn't overdue.

None of us know how to do this perfectly believe me. You are doing spectaculur!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning we started "moist heat compresses" prior to our PROMs. Oh what an adventure. Bear is positive that the tiny bowl and the two large pitchers are tiny swimming pools. And every time he hears the water (like when I ring out a cloth) he whips his head around and tries to out his front feet in it. It looks like he's trying to get a manicure!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear is a clown!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> This morning we started "moist heat compresses" prior to our PROMs. Oh what an adventure. Bear is positive that the tiny bowl and the two large pitchers are tiny swimming pools. And every time he hears the water (like when I ring out a cloth) he whips his head around and tries to out his front feet in it. It looks like he's trying to get a manicure!!!!


LOL!! And bless your heart  This will all be over before you know it and Bear will be running around like a young boy deserves to. 

Aw, he's such a good boy. And you're a great mom too


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's still a puppy... what a silly boy...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't believe it's been a week already. Just think how much better he will be next week at this time. You are doing such a wonderful job. I love hearing about your days/nights.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Thought I'd throw this photo in here...*

...'cause I think a lot of people who love Bear didn't see it. 

This is the ever-gregarious and friendly Bear wiggling in my DD's lap. We were able to make a quick visit in August (we were in SD on vacation), just to say "hi." We met Jen, Nick, Bear of course, and one of their cats (the other was hiding out somewhere). Bear decided my DD's lap looked swell.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased Bear is doing so well, he is just the sweetest boy!. Kathleen so nice that you got to meet Jen, your daughter looks very happy in that picture, what a pretty girl she is!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok you guys. I need help!

The coming home is killing me! Bear takes so long to calm down and I'm worried he's moving around too much. Should I just crate him 24/7 (with potty breaks) now that he is feeling better? 

I feel like a mean mean mommy, but i don't want him to hurt himself. 

Kinda lost and confused. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I would probably crate him as much as possible for the next week or two. When you are home and he is calm he can be out, but the next few weeks are critical. Just my opinion.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jen,

He'll be OK, Jen  Ya, crate him when necessary and stick to the post-op recovery plan. Wow, he's been such a good boy for so long. Won't be long before he'll be able to do whatever he wants to. 

A week after Katie's TPLO she got out of the confined area and climbed stairs. Yikes!! We were freaked out but it all worked out OK. We confined her and stuck to the recovery plan. Seems like forever, but it goes by pretty quickly in hindsight. She only has one good back leg (the one that had the TPLO). You should see her GO


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I told DH that he needs to crate Bear when my shift ends so he will be crated when I come home. Maybe after a few hours he can come out and relax, it's just that first hour or so. He is such an exuberant greeter. And I love it to pieces, just not right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> I told DH that he needs to crate Bear when my shift ends so he will be crated when I come home. Maybe after a few hours he can come out and relax, it's just that first hour or so. He is such an exuberant greeter. And I love it to pieces, just not right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We did a "crate exit" exercise in a class once. We would have our dog enter the crate, sit, and then reach to open the gate. If the dog reacted or got excited, we took our hand away. Repeat. It only took Tucker about 30 seconds to figure out I wanted him calm and seated before I let him out and now he's really good at exiting (he used to be a holy terror). 

I think crating him for your arrival is a great idea since your arrival is what makes him so happy and boisterous.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yea. Even though it breaks my heart. 

I just found a huge (ok it's like the size of a golden dollar) scab on the base of his tail. That wasn't there before. I think he chewed it there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DH just texted me this.... "Idk how he did this"

D'awwwww. He is on top of and under a blanket at the same time????










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok that's cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The crate trick worked!!! He was only crated for five minutes and when he came out he was calm. 

Though, he is off his food tonight..... Never mind, he just didn't want the rice. Doh!!

He just scared the daylight a outta me. He was laying on his left side. And he shifted and I heard and very loud "crack"!!!

Hope it was nothing serious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Lesson for the morning, if they want to jump, they will find a way to jump. We have to think ahead! Don't let them outsmart you!

Bear is ON LEASH and its reeled in from 6' to a out 2'. He is slinged and waddles outside to pee. In the two seconds it takes me to release his sling (cause he won't pee with it on), he decided "oh I don't have to pee. But look! Mommy!!" And tried to jump on me. He got his front feet about 3" off the ground before I could stop it. Dear god!!!!!!!!!

We're now laying down for heat therapy then PROMS, icing and massage. 

He is wearing the biggest pout. 

The good news is there doesn't seem to be a limp. Yay!!!!

So glad it's Friday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're doing a great job, Jen 

Congrats on the one week mark. Just a few more to go and Bear will be better than new.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep. 5 days until his staples come out. Then 5 weeks until our post-op x-rays to see how his bones are healing. 

My pride today is NO MORE ANTIBIOTICS!!!! We finished the bottles!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just reading your updates - you are doing an amazing job. He is so lucky to have you. You are amazingly patient and dedicated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you guys every day. You are an amazing dog mom! It's so hard when we can't explain to them that really, really, it's for their own good.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys are so sweet. I am trying to take the words to heart. I just feel like such a failure. All of these "oops" have been on my watch. And as much as y'all are telling me I am doing great, I have people whispering that I am not keeping him quiet enough. And it's so hard to drown out my own hard voice that tells myself I am not doing this right. Parenting is hard!!!! Keeping him crated when he gets hyper is hard. "Controlled on the leash" is an oxymoron. I know Bear is a good boy. I know Bear has been hurting for so long and is finally getting better BUT HE IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!

I am trying so hard to be patient and kind. But it's like the terrible twos hit at the same time he starts feeling better. I don't want to do this anymore. I just want to fast forward to week 12. And he doesn't understand why I do what I do. I just want to scream, "ITS FOR YOUR OWN GOOD!" 

Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.


Love that. I say it two or three times a week, as I have for many, many years 

Bear's just being a dog. We went through the same thing. They don't know they're supposed to be patients or take it easy. They just do what comes into their brains. We must have had a couple dozen 'oops' moments during the weeks when Katie was healing up from her TPLO. Probably so with others who've been through the same thing. 

You ARE doing a great job with Bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We (I mean... I) decided our 10x7 area (basically the size of 4 crates) was TOO big for Mr. My-Britches-Are-Too-Big-For-Me. So we cut the room in half. 

*saw saw saw saw*

This is what we went from.....








This is his Recovery Room 2.0








He thinks he's in JAIL! 








But it's working. He is staying calmer, longer. He is entertaining himself with his antler and I slipped a marrow bone in there. He has an everlasting treat ball, a pickle pocket and his own water bottle. 

I'm determined to do this the best way possible! No more oops! We decided to give him access to both his crate and bed 24/7 with this set-up, and the x-pen door is positioned so I can lay on the floor and get some quality cuddles in with him. We covered the top of the x-pen so he doesn't get the idea that he can jump up. WHEW! He doesn't have to wear his e-collar when we're right there, but at night - I'm going to make him wear. 

Still hearing the clicking in his knees when he walks. Not much of a limp - but then again he's not really walking all that often. Our daily "exercises" are coming along swimmingly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> You guys are so sweet. I am trying to take the words to heart. I just feel like such a failure. All of these "oops" have been on my watch. And as much as y'all are telling me I am doing great, I have people whispering that I am not keeping him quiet enough. And it's so hard to drown out my own hard voice that tells myself I am not doing this right. Parenting is hard!!!! Keeping him crated when he gets hyper is hard. "Controlled on the leash" is an oxymoron. I know Bear is a good boy. I know Bear has been hurting for so long and is finally getting better BUT HE IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!
> 
> I am trying so hard to be patient and kind. But it's like the terrible twos hit at the same time he starts feeling better. I don't want to do this anymore. I just want to fast forward to week 12. And he doesn't understand why I do what I do. I just want to scream, "ITS FOR YOUR OWN GOOD!"
> 
> ...


Jen:

Danny is ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! None of us who have gone through this with our dogs have gotten away with no OOPS! We are not perfect. I say the Serenity Prayer dozens of times in one day-you can use it for any situation. I am so IMPRESSED with Bears new digs-you are an amazing Mom. I really admire you and how you manage things. I don't think I could do as well as you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you, Karen. I'm doing everything possible to be open and fluid during this recovery. 

So, turns out we still have oops. Ha! I came out of the bedroom this morning and see Bear, sans e-collar, laying in bed whining. My first thought was OMG! Did he rip out his staples?!? So i laid him down on the rub and inspected both knees. I didn't count the number of staples, but I didn't feel any abnormal gap between staples. I am confident he didn't pull any out. However! I can guarantee he licked the area. Drat! 

Overall, we're doing ok. 

Danny - I got the chewable supplements and Bear got his first "dose" today. At first he turned up his nose, but I just left them in his crate and he gobbled them up. I cannot thank you enough for yor generosity!!!

I slipped some melatonin in his pill biscuit his morning, hoping to knock him out. He is at approximately 1000x more energy now that he was at any point before surgery. And I think that it's because his knees don't hurt any more!!

I am so grateful for Bear! I've been hearing stories of others experiences and what they are going through right now with their post-op dog, and Bear is a breeze compared to what I hear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Thank you, Karen. I'm doing everything possible to be open and fluid during this recovery.
> 
> So, turns out we still have oops. Ha! I came out of the bedroom this morning and see Bear, sans e-collar, laying in bed whining. My first thought was OMG! Did he rip out his staples?!? So i laid him down on the rub and inspected both knees. I didn't count the number of staples, but I didn't feel any abnormal gap between staples. I am confident he didn't pull any out. However! I can guarantee he licked the area. Drat!
> 
> ...


Hate to say this, but is the sanse collar the soft one? Maybe he needs the big plastic cone, because they can't get at their staples that way.
As far as the supplements and the melatonin, did you check with the vet to make sure they are safe taken with the tramadol? 
You are always going to have an OOPS-You are doing wonderfully!!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

I am thinking you could market your recovery techniques, room building, mistakes-are-normal protocol once this is all done. . . 

I think I would have a nervous breakdown.

Good Job, I say!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Checking in on Bear and you-hoping you guys had a good weekend!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am having a hard time. We had two major oops this weekend. Both on the same day. That brings us up to a total of 6 oops in 12 days. The couch has proven to be a challenge. Even with him crated for everything except potty breaks and therapy - it's like a rodeo trying to get him out of the crate. He is great on wait. But as soon as we "let" him out to put his sling on, it's like letting a thoroughbred out of the starting gate. Trying to hold him is proving difficult and frustrating. Even with his leash on. Then with the sling on, he pulls and pulls and pulls and pulls. He's pulled my back out twice now in less than two weeks. I am at my wits end. I am experiencing flashes of pure rage between juggling this and dealing with the "anniversary" of my Dad's death. I am just so mad at everything. And when Bear won't calm down or when he tries my patience. I just snap. I crate him and then I cry and scream because I just feel so much that I cannot control it. DH is trying to help, but I find I am so irritated by everything. 

I need help. I need a better way to deal with his energy. Mind games aren't working. Scent work isn't appealing to him right now. Training is off the table because any interaction with humans pushes him into hyperactivity. I have a puppy who has 5x more energy than he should and everything is a trigger. 

I tried to get some suggestions but I just keep hearing "prevent it" or "think before he does it" which is so frustrating because it's not helpful. I have done everything the vet told me to do and I'm still having oops and I'm struggling with his energy levels. I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle, and in the process I am losing my mind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey--hang in there and be good to yourself. You've been through enormous stress and from reading your posts, I sense you are a bit of a perfectionist...? It's really really hard to be perfect! And if you're trying to do that, then you are never going to be happy with what you've accomplished, and you've accomplished a lot. 

A couple thoughts... Don't know if these will help or not! 

The route from the crate to the back door: can you break it up with gates or something? Make it like a series of little rooms/spaces with gates to go through so it slows the progress down. Once he's used to that, perhaps he too will slow down a bit. 

If you can set up the series of gates, perhaps hide a couple treats in each area and have him search for them each time he passes through. That might slow him down, too, or get him used to not making a mad dash for the yard. 

Can you set up a confined area right outside the crate gate? That way he will be stopped right when he exits the crate. And I would vote strongly for not opening the crate door unless he's in a sit/stay, and is not allowed to exit until given his release word. 

Hope this makes sense. Please don't beat yourself up. Everyone on GRF is rooting for you and Bear.

P.S. Came back to add: perhaps he should be allowed to feel a bit of pain by taking him off the tramadol if vet agrees. Right now he probably doesn't feel consequences when he's getting excited and trying to jump. Feeling some discomfort might stop some of that. You could switch to a straightforward sedative when needed, from the doctor or over the counter (with vets approval).


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! I have two x-pens. One is set up as his "extended" or "deluxe" crate and the other is sectioning off a small area of our side yard in case he gets loose from the leash. I have baby gates, but none that work in my living room or dining room. The rooms are just too wide with no doors. I've been working on desensitizing him to the leash (right now leash = outside because he isn't allowed out and about anymore since we reduced him to recovery room 2.0). I've been working on "calm crate" and we've been working on his down-stay. So far his down-stay has gone as long as 15 minutes in the crate with an open door. 

I thought I was doing great, however people who've gone through this before tell me I shouldn't even have 1 oops because 99% of these moments are 100% preventable. 

I know the couch is a big problem in our house. 1/2 of the oops have happened on it. We cannot really turn it around or block off access because we use it. Sitting on the floor is uncomfortable for long periods of time. For that reason, among others, we put together recovery room 2.0. Even after that he managed to get on the couch once. Doh!

I think a majority of his training has left his brain and he is again an addle-minded puppy whose too smart for my own good. He is a prime example of what happens when a teenage dog doesn't get enough exercise. The puppy parents become frustrated, irritated, and start referring to their once loved puppy as "the beast!" I still love him..... When he's sleeping. Just kidding. I love him always. But I don't like him right now. 

I am trying so hard to be kind to myself. It's a lot harder than you would think. 

I think a lot of my impatience stems from the fact that i am still deeply depressed. I don't want to get out of bed anymore and dealing with Bear is a 100% 24/7 job right now. I resent having to take care of him when all I want to do is fade away. 

/end rant

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to find some way to deal with this. ((((hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Thanks! I have two x-pens. One is set up as his "extended" or "deluxe" crate and the other is sectioning off a small area of our side yard in case he gets loose from the leash. I have baby gates, but none that work in my living room or dining room. The rooms are just too wide with no doors. I've been working on desensitizing him to the leash (right now leash = outside because he isn't allowed out and about anymore since we reduced him to recovery room 2.0). I've been working on "calm crate" and we've been working on his down-stay. So far his down-stay has gone as long as 15 minutes in the crate with an open door.
> 
> I thought I was doing great, however people who've gone through this before tell me I shouldn't even have 1 oops because 99% of these moments are 100% preventable.
> 
> ...


*Jen: I think you are doing AMAZINGLY WELL! The key in what you said is that people that have never dealt with a dog after TPLO surgery, say one oops is too much! How WOULD THEY KNOW? Don't* listen to them, that is stupid. Have you asked your vet if they have any other ideas? I believe that Ken and I blocked our couch with chairs and when we need to sit there, we moved the chairs. Or maybe we put something on the couch that Smooch couldn't jump on. I think it can be a good thing that you have to care for Bear, because it won't allow you to have too much time to be depressed. Hope your Hubby is helping you, because I KNOW that I needed help with Smooch and my husband did help!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I shouldn't have used a contraction. These people have dealt with knee surgeries, so they have real world experience. Ya know? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

To this: "I thought I was doing great, however people who've gone through this before tell me I shouldn't even have 1 oops because 99% of these moments are 100% preventable." I say "hogwash" and "they should walk a mile in your shoes."

Hang in there. You may not think so right now but having to care for Bear right now is probably very good (although frustrating) for you. When I'm down, if I don't have a compelling reason to get out of bed, I don't. And getting out of bed and staying productive is the best thing to bring you out of the blues. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there any other place you can put him,to totally remove the couch from his path?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Out west - I feel so much pressure from so many different places. I am so insecure, I think the reason I am is because i am grieving - but that doesn't change the situation. I just feel like a shell, who is burdened beyond my own strength. I want my Daddy back and Bear used to be such a joy but right now he feels like a burden. How awful am I to think that? I am so full of anger and everything seems to irritate me. I know I am hurting, I just want it all to stop. I am tired of being an adult. I am tired of dealing with my responsibilities. I just want a break. Pretty immature, huh? 

Terry - there is no other place I could put him. If we move him to the dining room, he will whine. I cannot move him anywhere else because our house is tiny and the couch is there no matter how we rearrange things. 

I am sure this too shall pass. It's just getting through it that drives me crazy. Only 10 weeks and 2 days to go!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Perhaps,it would be better to hear him whine, if that will keep him safer being there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Perhaps,it would be better to hear him whine, if that will keep him safer being there.


But we still deal with the crazy-puppy syndrome. i don't have a rug small enough to fit in the dining room. And the whining would drive me crazy. I think bear is calmer when I am around (just hyper when he can reach me) ya know? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

P.S. I know y'all are trying to help. I think I am just grumpy and argumentative today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Crate him, take a bath, read a book, have a jug of wine  Take an hour for Jen.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL, what Barb said.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Going through losing a father is a HUGE blow to the heart and mind. Bear's situation on top of that? A LOT to deal with. You're doing no worse than anyone else in your shoes would be.

Next time you post do it wine-buzzed from a bubble bath


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I took your advice! I had a glass of wine, held the bubble bath (my tub doesn't hold nearly enough water to my liking) and even though it wasn't an hour and I wasn't alone -- I did feel better. 

And Bear behaved!! 

































1 week, 5 days down! 
10 weeks and 2 days to go!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

You're overwhelmed and frustrated with a huge amount of stress and depression. Everything is going to look hopeless to you right now. It's normal. You're normal. Take baby steps and look for small accomplishments. I know when I'm overwhelmed I can't see the obvious sometimes and want to crawl in a hole because there are too many problems to face at once. Don't face them all. It would be wonderful if you could have a trainer over for an hour to provide some real life scenario assistance. Someone that can see everything and watch the problems to offer suggestions that will work in your situation. 
Do you have friends or family that can stop over and help out for a night and give you a break? I know there is no room for error in your mind but life is full of them and we just deal with it and move on. We can't change what already happened so don't keep beating yourself up over the "oops". Bear will recover from this. Keep perspective. 
One other item. Can you talk with your doctor about your feelings and see if he or she can offer something to help you work through this with either counseling or medication or both? I'm not big into medicating problems but something to take the edge off may help you right now. 
I hope I didn't say anything to offend you. I'm not trying to make light of your situation and only offer some ideas out of concern for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Losing a parent is always HEARTWRENCHING, so matter your age.
You need to be KIND to yourself and tell yourself you are a great Mom!
Seeing Bear standing after two TPLO's says it all-he looks WONDERFUL.
I know it is probably close to impossible, but try to take it one day at a time and I agree-talk to your Doctor and see if there is anything that can help you for the short term.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Why's he smiling? He knows things are getting better a day at a time


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"however people who've gone through this before tell me I shouldn't even have 1 oops because 99% of these moments are 100% preventable"
This might be true in a perfect world, but how many of us really manage that?????
If you'd be comfortable talking to your doctor about your situation an anti-anxiety pill might help with the anger, grief and stress levels. Sometimes life just throws too much at us and we have a hard time coping. Little things that wouldn't normally bother you can really set you off when you're overloaded. Been there before and it isn't a nice place.

Bear looks lovly and I know you're giving this your all. big hugs being sent your way.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Why's he smiling? He knows things are getting better a day at a time


Danny.... Bear has the best smile. He is so loving!!! 

I feel better today. I had a rough night last night (sleep wise) and I think I just cracked yesterday. Monday's seem to be harder on me than other days. Idk why. 

Tomorrow is going to he hard. Tomorrow is 9/11 and my daddy died 8/11. I can't believe it's been a month. 

Tomorrow we get Bear's staples out. Yay!!!! Bear is very happy today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Week 1 day 6 done!!!!!!

Tomorrow he sees the surgeon at 7 am to evaluate and get his staples removed. 

DH and I went out to eat this evening. It was nice to get away from the house. Day 2 with NO OOPS!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Day 2 with NO OOPS!!!!


Yeah!

Glad you guys got a nice little break away from the house. Sounds like the glass of wine/bubble bath therapy is working too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Week 1 day 6 done!!!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow he sees the surgeon at 7 am to evaluate and get his staples removed.
> 
> ...


Jen

So glad you guys were able to get out. Let us know how vet visit goes!
Way to go, Bear and Jen!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Whew!!! We're home from our 2 week post-op check up. They took Bear back and the doctor checked his legs and watched him walk. Then they took me to a room and sat me down. The doctor I saw is a colleague of Dr. Serdy and the resident surgeon. He says Bear is healing beautifully and whatever I am doing I need to keep it up because it is working wonderfully. 

Imagine my shock! Ok. Time for me to ease up on myself. The doctor says the same restrictions apply. Crate rest, no playing, no fun. He has "graduated" from his sling (I think it's too soon!!!) and I darn near had a heart attack when they brought him back to me sans sling. He was clawing at the slick floor, pulling all the way!! He gets to have 5 minute walks 3x a day and every week we can increase it by 5 minutes until we reach 15 min walks, and then we need to keep him at 15 mins until our check-up in a month. 

I asked for tips on preventing him from jumping up. Cause he put his front paws on the counter at the vets. Uh oh! He said he had no tips, but it is the nature of a retriever to be a puppy for life and I have to take my lumps as they come. Which came off rude in my head. Like I adore my puppy but **** 10 more weeks keeping him quiet is going to be a doozy. (Worth it... But a doozy!!)

So we keep our current routine and add short, slow walks. And just wait for time to pass. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

When does he get to work in water? I remember seeing somewhere that he was going to get water therapy. This should tire him out a bit.
I am sorry but I have no suggestions other than what you are doing - which is fantastic by the way.
Would he be allowed to have some kind of light sedative for times when you want a bit of peace? Just an idea, I have never used this on a dog just a horse that was in a sling for weeks because of a leg injury.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

rooroch said:


> When does he get to work in water? I remember seeing somewhere that he was going to get water therapy. This should tire him out a bit.
> I am sorry but I have no suggestions other than what you are doing - which is fantastic by the way.
> Would he be allowed to have some kind of light sedative for times when you want a bit of peace? Just an idea, I have never used this on a dog just a horse that was in a sling for weeks because of a leg injury.


We start water therapy (specifically the underwater treadmill) on Saturday (the 14th). I hope it helps relax him. Right now if he gets wild, he goes back into his crate where he will lay down bored or chew on his antler. I have a fresh stock of antlers coming and once the therapist gives us exercises to do (like the sit-stand reps) and tells me what our limits are, I will most likely start him back in informal training at home. Both of us could use the refresher. 

Besides that, frozen raw bones keep him occupied for an hour or so. I have some bully sticks stashed away, and we have puzzle toys to keep him occupied. 

Only 10 more weeks to go of this!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> He says Bear is healing beautifully and whatever I am doing I need to keep it up because it is working wonderfully.
> 
> Imagine my shock! Ok. Time for me to ease up on myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm pleased to see the above in your message! It really is time to be good to yourself because you are doing a great job. I had no doubt but that Bear would be given a "looks great" verdict from the doctor. Congrats to you!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You are doing a great job. You wouldn't and couldn't do less. Will there be an oops, sure, but there will be more restful moments and ice packs and therapy and quite times of loving than oops moments. Two weeks down. Think where you will be in another two weeks. Soon therapy will start and I guarantee that will wear him out some.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Congratulations! I told you you were doing the best you could!
Time to reward Mom!
Give Bear a big hug for me!

One Day at a Time-it works for everything!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonderful news!! Yay! Great job mom! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Brave said:


> Whew!!! We're home from our 2 week post-op check up. They took Bear back and the doctor checked his legs and watched him walk. Then they took me to a room and sat me down. The doctor I saw is a colleague of Dr. Serdy and the resident surgeon. He says Bear is healing beautifully and whatever I am doing I need to keep it up because it is working wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:appl: Yay for Bear and Jen....that is really good news!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We start water therapy (specifically the underwater treadmill) on Saturday (the 14th). I hope it helps relax him.


Yeah to your entire message! 

I'll bet Bear will love the water. Not only will it help his recovery, but he'll be dying to jump in the surf and swim when he's good to go in a few short weeks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The vet said that water therapy has been proven to help dogs recover faster, not necessarily better than regular after care in the long run, but they recover faster in the short term. So it will help. I hope this helps him get over his fear of the water. They do have a pool so I might squeeze in a swim lesson around 8 weeks post-op (when he is cleared for active swimming). 

I am so glad that he is doing so well!!!! We just gotta keep it up! And in no time at all you'll see videos of him running on the beach.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> The vet said that water therapy has been proven to help dogs recover faster, not necessarily better than regular after care in the long run, but they recover faster in the short term. So it will help. I hope this helps him get over his fear of the water. They do have a pool so I might squeeze in a swim lesson around 8 weeks post-op (when he is cleared for active swimming).
> 
> I am so glad that he is doing so well!!!! We just gotta keep it up! And in no time at all you'll see videos of him running on the beach.


After which there will be misty eyes and the sound of heartfelt applause from around the world


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

P.S. Bear sent out Thank You cards to those we have addresses for. I hope you all enjoy them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just finished our first 5 minute walk. 

Squeal!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now time to relax. ZzzzzzzZzzzzzzzZzzzzzzz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

you are doing such a good job with him! Bear is lucky to have such a wonderful mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*



Brave said:


> Just finished our first 5 minute walk.
> 
> Squeal!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow!! I can just picture the smiles on yours and Bear's faces!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I think walks 3x a day is too much! 

Bear came off today's walk favoring his left leg. Not really a limp, but just his gait was off. I think I bit off too much too soon. So we're going to slow it down to 5 minute walks once a day and as long as that goes well, in a few days add a second walk (but slowly build up to 5 minutes). He didn't come home panting as heavily, but his reactivity towards other dogs (and ppl it seems)
is 100x more. This is a product of poor socialization. He is just so happy to see everyone, but today he looked assertive. So, I am bummed about that. 

I hope I can work on that and get him back to the Bear he was before house arrest started. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Well I think walks 3x a day is too much!
> 
> Bear came off today's walk favoring his left leg. Not really a limp, but just his gait was off. I think I bit off too much too soon. So we're going to slow it down to 5 minute walks once a day and as long as that goes well, in a few days add a second walk (but slowly build up to 5 minutes). He didn't come home panting as heavily, but his reactivity towards other dogs (and ppl it seems)
> is 100x more. This is a product of poor socialization. He is just so happy to see everyone, but today he looked assertive. So, I am bummed about that.
> ...


You'll get him back to the happy guy he used to be. Do you know any older, calm dogs? Perhaps one could come visit or he could go visit, when he's a bit stronger? Another thing you could try (it's what I've done with Bella based on trainer's recommendations) is to eat at an outdoor restaurant so he could say hi the people and dogs walking by (but he wouldn't be walking). 

Hang in there--he's doing great!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!! I didn't even think about the restaurant. I will call around and see if there are any that are dog friendly. 

For right now, I think I'll be walking him around the back yard, so he cannot practice that behavior. 

He slipped this morning on a toy patch f uncovered floor. Doh! He fell on his belly, but I'm on the look out for any problems from that. This whole no-sling thing is giving me high blood pressure. I kinda want to wrap him in bubble wrap. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today's been an ok day. I find everyone has an opinion on how Bear should be recovering, and its irritating me. It shouldn't because I share how we're doing. I guess, I just expected everyone to be as supportive as my GRF family. 

Bear is a little restless tonight and favoring his legs, so I gave him some tramadol. I emailed my surgeon to get his opinion and to ask for a refill of tramadol. I'm down to about 5 doses. 

Some ppl said their pups were on tramadol schedules (every 8-12 hours) for months!!! Oh my!

So glad tomorrow is Friday. This week has just wiped me. I'm ready to sleep for a few years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I think you and Bear are doing great with recovery. Some people just don't get how well some of us know our dogs/babies!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Today's been an ok day. I find everyone has an opinion on how Bear should be recovering, and its irritating me. It shouldn't because I share how we're doing. I guess, I just expected everyone to be as supportive as my GRF family.
> 
> Bear is a little restless tonight and favoring his legs, so I gave him some tramadol. I emailed my surgeon to get his opinion and to ask for a refill of tramadol. I'm down to about 5 doses.
> 
> ...


I bet you and Bear are ready to sleep for a few years! That's true you will get lots of opinions if you share about Bear, but in the end your vet and you know him the best!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*



Brave said:


> Well I think walks 3x a day is too much!
> 
> Bear came off today's walk favoring his left leg. Not really a limp, but just his gait was off. I think I bit off too much too soon. So we're going to slow it down to 5 minute walks once a day and as long as that goes well, in a few days add a second walk (but slowly build up to 5 minutes). He didn't come home panting as heavily, but his reactivity towards other dogs (and ppl it seems)
> is 100x more. This is a product of poor socialization. He is just so happy to see everyone, but today he looked assertive. So, I am bummed about that.
> ...


Ask your vet, but if you think it's too much for Bear it PROBABLY is, so slow it down. As far as socializing, that will come in time. You and Bear are doing wonderfully!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I did chat with the vet, and he thinks my plan is perfect!!! Which is to walk 5 minutes once a day until he can do it without problems, than add in a second shorter walk and slowly build to 5 minutes, then once we've been there for a few days - add a 3rd walk, shorter, and slowly build to 5 mins. Once we're doing 3 walks a day at 5 minutes without problem, slowly build each walk up to 10 minutes. Any sign of "worsening" and we scale back to the previous exercise. 

Tomorrow is the rehab session. Oh boy!!!

I'm waiting to hear back about pain management. I thought we had it covered but I worry about not realizing he is in pain and/or running out of meds when I need them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Brave said:


> Today's been an ok day. I find everyone has an opinion on how Bear should be recovering, and its irritating me. It shouldn't because I share how we're doing. I guess, I just expected everyone to be as supportive as my GRF family.
> 
> Bear is a little restless tonight and favoring his legs, so I gave him some tramadol. I emailed my surgeon to get his opinion and to ask for a refill of tramadol. I'm down to about 5 doses.
> 
> ...


I have not followed you thread, I apologize. Usually I am just a quick lurker from my phone. I have been through a bi-lateral TPLO on my old girl Maxine, and my husbands lab had one done last year, we are just waiting for the other to go. It will it's a matter of time. 

I am sorry you are getting so many opinions. Here is my advice... Do what your surgeon says is ok! If you are staying within the recommendations of your surgeon no one elses opinion matters. 

One thing I will say about Max's 'second' surgery my surgeon said, and I am not sure if you heard this. It takes longer to get back to "normal" than the first one. When you have the first knee done the dog still thinks it has a "good" leg (whether or not it does). So they use the non surgical leg more. Which is the reason a LOT of knees on the other side go soon after having one done. So they can recover faster using their 'good' leg. When the other leg is done, now the dog does not feel it has "any" good legs. I saw that clearly with Maxine. She came back 100% she never limped again in her life. It just took longer. Knowing that from my vet made it easier to accept. 

I think my husbands lab is getting close. We are seeing soreness from time to time. The surgeon on her first knee when we wanted to wait until after a trip up north to do the surgery. Said "let her be a dog". She told us most likely it was a partial tear. Don't protect her, let her do what she wants between then and the surgery, worst case scenario, it will rupture completely. It will hurt, but the repair is the same. So we are holding off as long as we can on knee #2. She is active, happy, jumping better than ever just sometimes after a hard day of training, or trialing she is sore. When I look at jumping pictures she has her non surgical leg tucked up tight, her surgical leg not as tight. I see that as what the surgeon said about not thinking it is a good leg. 

Good luck with Bear. If he gets sore back off, try to go back to that level a little more slowly. It's very hard with energetic dogs. Sidewalks are harder than grass so back yards are a good place to work when you get sore. 

Ann

PS I think Quinn was only on tramadol for a week or two. Previcox longer. Maxine was on a phentonal (sp?) patch coming home from knee 1, nothing for knee 2. I was happier with knee 2, she was sore she was also more careful. All and all I think #2 was better on recovery than #1.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice!! It feels good to hear of others who've done a bilateral. I met a woman online whose pit had a bilateral done in March and he's still not back to normal. 

Everyone has their own story to share, and I know I've shared our story with many people who face similar symptoms. I just get so frustrated because everything in recovery can be scrutinized. From formal PT, to pain management. Rehab exercises to surgeon's guidelines. It feels nice to have this group who are so supportive of everything were doing. It means so much to me, especially on the hard days (like today) when I can barely get it of bed. Thank goodness today is Friday. I hope I can get some sleep in this weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope the water therapy goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Everyone has a opinion, just like,-----, u know what!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

When our RB girl Lacey had her TPLO, as well as a later FHO, she was the same way once we were able to start doing the small walks etc. You made the perfect decision to do it really slowly. They do become quite sore the first times out, so slower is better. When we started water therapy, the therapist told us that she would definitely be sore the next day and to just let her rest and take it really easy. So don't be too worried if he is sore after water therapy. Each time get's better and it really is so great for helping them get their mobility back. I saw the part where Bear is a bit reactive towards other dogs. I am sure some of this might have to do with him not feeling 100%. I have no doubt you'll be able to correct this once he is able to be out and about and not worried about getting hurt. Keep up the great job.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Baby Bear is feeling better today. PT is tomorrow and I am nervous. 

Bear is wound up tighter than a spring. And he is unhappy about being crated. All evening "whine whine whine" I sit on the floor with him and let him out and he's all teeth and paws and terror. If I didn't know better i would be posting about my aggressive, uncontrollable dog. Tonight, I 90% don't want to be around Bear. I love him, but tonight I don't like him. Ok... He turned his brown eyes on me and I like him again. 

This too shall pass...... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Belated congrats on the Dr's visit!!!!! (validation for all your hard work!)

And, I wonder, can / will he play tug with you lying down or does it hype him up and make him get up???

Also, what about car rides? Will he sit and look out the window, or does he just try to move around too much??? 

Or, a treat-treasure-hunt (on one of his short walk breaks)???

Oh, and you likely already have one but what about a dog DVD like 'dogs being dogs'?

And if none of that appeals / works, what about a couple of hours where your other half is in charge of B and you are in charge of a nice bottle of red????

Anyway, have a good wknd. . . .


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tug is out because he puts his back feet down and uses them to leverage pulling gestures. To much pressure on his knees so we can't do it. 

Car rides are iffy. Most of the time he sits quietly, but he still moves around more than he should. Plus we run the risk of turning too sharply and knocking him around. Even leashed to the seat belt, it concerns me. Doc says car rides need to be limited. 

Treat hunts sound like a great idea, and I'm going to see if we can put those into practice! 

I'm beginning to think DH should ALWAYS be in charge of Bear. Every time DH has bear, bear sleeps. But the minute I am around he wants to do stuff with me. Play, wrestle, lick, cuddle, etc. does DH have like a magical sleeping aura or something? In order for me to get Bear to be calm, he has to be crated and I have to be lying on the couch sleeping. Ha! Most of the time I am repeating "Bear lay down!" Every minute or so. 

We ordered 4 different antlers from Michigan Antler Art this week. They should be here middle of next week. I'm hoping these will give him an outlet of some sort. Right now his favorite activity when bored and crated is to chew on his antler (or his pickle pocket... Or a raw bone..... Etc)

Also, I'm thinking of taking him outside to a plaza or something with a nice padded blanket and just let him watch everyone. All that activity should wear his brain out. 

If I am doing my math right. We have 9 weeks and 5 days left. Oh boy.

Ps. Thanks for all the support and ideas. It means the world to me. I tell bear every day how much he is loved by everyone around him. (I think he has a big head now. Teehee). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you both!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hear Yoga can be very relaxing and soothe the mind


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I totally spaced on updating y'all on how rehab went. 

The therapist is a little brusque. I got the times mixed up and ended coming an hour early. She was greeting another client when I brought Bear into the waiting room (juggling really), and she asked if this was Bear and I said, "yes." She told me me appointment wasn't for another hour and I explained I thought it was at such-and-such time (cause clearly I was confused since I'm early) and she said no. She had this time slot filled for many weeks and I was mistaken and would need to come back in an hour. Mind you, I had driven 40 minutes and have my "lame" for lack-of-a-better-term dog with me. So i said We would wait in the waiting room and she left. 

Obviously I was mistaken. When I double checked my calendar, I realized I had looked at the following weeks time slot. My mistake. No biggie. I figured its better to be early than late. So Bear and I spent an hour chilling in the waiting room. They brought him a nice pad to lay on and we got to practice down-stays and calm greeting behaviors (thank goodness for the gentle leader!) as patrons came and went. 

Once we got called back, the therapist said a bilateral surgery is extremely rare and she hasn't encountered one in the years she's been a therapist. But when I talked to her over the phone and via email - this was never brought up, nor was it indicated that his situation is in any way unusual. I know bilaterals are done. I've seen the recounts and blogs discussing it. My surgeon has even done them himself and is the one who suggested we do both legs together. 

We worked on some exercises to do at home to help rebuild muscle and get him to balance. 

*Leg lifts - where I fold one front leg under and that causes Bear to put more weight on his back legs. 5 seconds each time - working up to 10 seconds - 3 reps each leg, 3x a day. 
*Cookie Touches - where we take a treat and slowly bring his nose back to his hip area. This causes him to shift his weight to one side. 3 reps each side 3x a day
*Step Stands - where he puts just his front feet up on a step and we hold a treat above him (causing him to stretch his neck out, which straightens the back and puts more weight on the back legs)
10 second holds, 3 reps, 3x a day

Turns out that "hump" in his topline that I was worried about, is actually from Bear compensating for his bum knees and arching his back to pull weight onto his front end. This should go away as he regains muscle mass and as his legs heal. 

The therapist made some comments about how much "jewelry" Bear wears. Which was irritating. He had a back-attach harness for the seatbelt in the car. His flat collar with his ID and rabies tags. His gentle leader which is connected to a "choke chain" in case the gentle leader breaks. Yeah. It's a lot. But it's not frivolous. 

Then we did the underwater treadmill. Bear did 5 minutes with the water at belly level (so it was above the knee area but below the hip area) and at a very slow pace. All-in-all I think he walked 1/3 mile (which is actually faster pace than we use at home). He was very confused at first. And a little anxious when the water started filling up the tub. I warned the therapist that Bear likes to jump, and to be aware that he will 100% try at least once in the tub. She said she's never had a dog try to jump out of the tub before but held onto the harness she put on him. They had me stand at one end and call him to me. I spent the whole 5 minutes telling Bear how great he was doing and how he was such a good boy and to keep it up, (giving treats to keep his attention). His tail was wagging the whole time so he splashed water all over the place. The therapist made a comment about how Bear is obviously our only dog and I didn't need to be so vocal in the future, which stung. Like I said, she was brusque. As the water was draining, low-and-behold, Bear tried to jump up. I ended up bopping his nose in my haste to put all four off the floor. Oops!

Finally we got out, dried off, and laid down for some cold laser therapy. No hitch there. We pre-paid for 10 more sessions, and left. 

Overall, I felt judged as an owner. But she comes highly recommended and we got a great deal for the 10 sessions. I am confident she knows what she is doing, which is why I plan on returning for 10 more weeks. Anything for my Bear. 

The plan is to work him up to 20 minutes on the treadmill over the course of the next 3-4 sessions. Then keep him at 20 minutes for the rest of the sessions. Bear wasn't tired afterwards. He was calmer. But not really tired. When he finally went to sleep tonight, though, he conked out great!

The therapist says we can stop doing the PROMs, but to keep up the icing and massage. I'm really excited to see if he is sore tomorrow (errr today). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> I totally spaced on updating y'all on how rehab went.
> 
> The therapist is a little brusque. I got the times mixed up and ended coming an hour early. She was greeting another client when I brought Bear into the waiting room (juggling really), and she asked if this was Bear and I said, "yes." She told me me appointment wasn't for another hour and I explained I thought it was at such-and-such time (cause clearly I was confused since I'm early) and she said no. She had this time slot filled for many weeks and I was mistaken and would need to come back in an hour. Mind you, I had driven 40 minutes and have my "lame" for lack-of-a-better-term dog with me. So i said We would wait in the waiting room and she left.
> 
> ...


Jenn: Try to ignore her comments -the only thing that matters is that she comes highly recommended and will help Bear. There are ignorant people everywhere! I'm sure she isn't perfect as an owner. Honestly, I had not heard of a dog having both done at once, but then I never hard of TPLO until Smooch tore her ACL.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Try to ignore her comments -the only thing that matters is that she comes highly recommended and will help Bear. There are ignorant people everywhere! I'm sure she isn't perfect as an owner. Honestly, I had not heard of a dog having both done at once, but then I never hard of TPLO until Smooch tore her ACL.


Absolutely. What works best for Bear is love, patience and communication. In a lot of ways, I treat Bear the same way I would want to be treated if I was dealing with these things. 

This morning he is perky and on top of the world. We're about to head out for a 5 minute walk this morning. Horray!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Have a great walk!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Some people just do not have any personality and have no clue how to talk with other people. I guess it comes with this computer society we live in. You are much better that what I would have been. When Jack was on his last leg in life I had an altercation with the new vet at the clinic who made the comment that he could not put up with my emotional BS. I told him the news of the day "He makes money based on emotional BS". DH also called him and advised him that he ever uses that language in front of his wife he will have to deal with him. He apologized and when we got Rose I went in there and introduced him to my new "Emotional BS". At the end we both laughed and were able to joke about a past bad situation.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Our walk was good. I did half on dirt and half on the street (time wise, not body wise). He was very barky right out the gate. I think he was singing to all his girlfriends, that he had flown the coop. We had a few moments of him getting over excited about a woman walking down the middle of the street. But I turned him around and walked the opposite direction so he couldn't see her. His funky gait is still there, but I guess that's normal at this point. Still waiting to hear about refilling his pain prescription. 

Oh. There went another stuffie. We're losing toys left and right. 

Today is going to be a good day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats on your walk. He must be so glad to get outside. Every day brings progress 

The Dollar Store has all kinds of stuffed toys for cheap.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that you had a good walk. Sounds like his therapy session went well. Take no notice of her comments, no-one knows Bear like you do and you have been the best owner he could have wished for throughout all of this. Hugs to beautiful Bear, he's doing so well!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Blurry Pictures*

Bear waiting patiently at the vet's office. 









Blurry shots of his treadmill experience.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Always thinking of you and Bear!!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Look at you go Bear! Keep up the good work!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Bear GO!! Bet he enjoyed it. Whatta boy!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like he's doing fabuous! So glad for both of you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He's been sleeping all day long!!! I guess yesterday caught up with him. He doesn't seem worse for the wear though. 

His antler should be delivered tomorrow. Yay!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We started him back on his fish-oil tonight. So excited to see if that helps the healing, cause I know it helps the joints. I managed to rouse Mr. Bear from his after-dinner nap for our evening walk, now that it's cooled off a bit. 














We did a 3 minute walk, which brings our walk total today to 8 minutes! What! What! DH managed to snap a few shots of Mr. I'm-All-Ready-To-Go-Mom-Let-Go-Of-The-Leash! I'm really impressed with him. I love this boy so much!!! I cannot believe his coat is back, even though we're missing a lot of length. It's all filled in (except his belly!! His belly is still bare!)


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bear looks great!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great sight it is to see Bear out and about ... even if for just a little.

Progress. Yeah!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay! Bear, you look good out there walking! Now take advice from a fellow knee patient and take it nice and slow, but enjoy the view and the walk!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thumbs up for Bear's physical therapy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - he is doing so well!!! That is amazing. Way to go - all of you! Keep it up!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks so happy on the leash. Yay Bear! And how great that he's getting tired out by some exercise.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh I LOVE this picture of him. He looks so beautiful!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like Bear's first therapy session went very well. As others have said, just ignore the comments from the theraptist. Remember - even excellent doctors have terrible bedside manners. HA! If you want to talk to Bear and give him encouragement while swimming - then continue to do so. If you are not interupting her while giving instructions, then I don't see a problem talking to my dog. You want Bear to enjoy it, so giving him encouragment tells him he is doing a good job. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



dborgers said:


> What a great sight it is to see Bear out and about ... even if for just a little.
> 
> Progress. Yeah!!


Jenn

Bear looks so beautiful and it so heartwarming to see him walking. 
Nice and easy does it.
You are such a Good Mom!
Kisses and hugs to Bear!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to see and read Bear is doing so well. 

He's looks fabulous, sure he enjoys being able to get out and about too.

Bet the water therapy felt awesome.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Way to go you two!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just to add my piece, I always say that great dog people are often not great with people at ALL. As long as she is doing a great job for your boy. . . 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We spent the afternoon riding around San Diego running errands, so we only did our one 5 minute walk today. 

Bear thoroughly enjoyed himself. He got to stick his nose out the window when we were driving 25 mph or less. He got to pick up Daddy from work and wait for Daddy to pick up some last minute fixings for dinner. 

His order of antlers arrived today and he has spent the last three HOURS just relaxing with the antlers. He keeps getting up, walking over to me, giving me a kiss and hug (he pushes himself close and puts his head between my head and shoulder!!) then lays back down with the antlers for about 10-20 minutes before coming to thank me for his presents, again. So far he's only taken a 20 minute break for water and air in the 3 hours he's been chewing on these antlers. His tail physically cannot stop wagging. Idk if I have EVER seen him this happy. 

Only 9 weeks and 2 days to go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-wwww*



Brave said:


> We spent the afternoon riding around San Diego running errands, so we only did our one 5 minute walk today.
> 
> Bear thoroughly enjoyed himself. He got to stick his nose out the window when we were driving 25 mph or less. He got to pick up Daddy from work and wait for Daddy to pick up some last minute fixings for dinner.
> 
> ...


Aw-ww!! I AM SO happy for you and Bear! This is the beginning of a pain free and beautiful life for him!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today has been rough. I'm working the early shift so I wake-up extra early, scramble to get everyone (including me!) fed, pottied and settled for the day. This morning I woke up @ 5:30 and after morning piddles, breakfast for 3 animals, dishes, laundry and a poop walk - I was late!! No official walk this morning for Bear. 

Finally get home and DH has Bear out, unleashed, no gates, unsupervised to boot! I didn't realize Bear was out until Mr. Cold Nose bumped my hand. Here he is walking on laminate!!! I don't have a sling handy or a leash. I say, "Bear. Whatcha doing?" And he starts walking back to rug. I'm holding my breath, still carrying all of my things in my arms, and as he tries to go around the couch, he slips. >enter any variety of cuss words here<

I was livid! Absolutely livid. Grrrrrrr. 

Bear *seems* ok, so I took him out for a short and slow walk. We made it three houses down the street today!!

Get back inside and Bear proceeds to tell me he is 100%. This evening has been a nightmare. He has decided he is done not being allowed on the couch.... Cause he wants to cuddle, darn it! He didn't manage to get up but every 10 minutes he would look like he was planning it out. 

Then he decided he wants to play and I proceed to tackle him, darn near, trying to get him to stop. Even in the crate he is a pain. So I'm putting everyone to bed EARLY tonight. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. 

Week 2 day 6 done!!!!!
Only 9 weeks and 1 day to go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you thought about picking Bear up and setting him on the couch so he can snuggle while you're up there? 

Happy to read all his progress from day to day. Won't be long now. Look at how fast 3 weeks have gone by.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't post much, but I've been following Bear's story. You are doing such a great job with him, and I"m glad he likes the antlers. It helps when you can keep them occupied for a while.
Hopefully soon this whole thing will just be a thing of the past, and you and Bear can get on with enjoying life to the fullest!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Have you thought about picking Bear up and setting him on the couch so he can snuggle while you're up there?
> 
> Happy to read all his progress from day to day. Won't be long now. Look at how fast 3 weeks have gone by.


I have thought about it, but the doctor doesn't want Bear to be squeezed into that tight a position, and between me, the couch and Bear someone (really everyone) gets squeezed, and limbs get tangled.... I get bruises from his elbow digging into my rib cage. 

I want to try this weekend when DH is home, of lifting Bear up into bed for cuddles. I just worry because its so high.... If anything goes wrong. Ya know? 

But last night he was plastered to my side. I'm laying on the couch, he is sitting on the floor, but is leaning into me and resting his head on my chest. It was cute. 

Normally I would lie on the floor with him, but that seems to amp him up, and frankly my back seizes up if I'm down there too long. 

I remember the therapist saying if a dog is going to reinjure itself, it normally happens between weeks 2 & 4. Well we survived one. Only one more to go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

You know how quickly dogs move, so I'm afraid the bed might be too risky!
I'm sure it is too high for him. Do you have one of those air mattress beds?
I'm wondering if you and Bear could snuggle one that.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Continuing to keep Bear in my thoughts.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Keeping Bear in my thoughts. Wishing a continued recovery.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just now catching up. Wow Jen you guys Are doing an amazing job. You have come a long way and to see those pictures of bear walking is amazing. I am so happy for you all. Some days are always going to be better than others but that too shall pass. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and I are having an OK day. We got a morning walk, but he's walking funny, it seems. I gave some metacam this morning. 

I got a call back from the surgery team, and talked about my concerns. Bear's left leg is just really weird. It feels swollen and bumpy. Idk if I am feeling the implant, or what. They said to keep an eye on it and if it gets worse or doesn't get better to call back and we'll do a recheck. 

Now for the fun stuff!!!!

So... I get home and I sit down on the floor, and open the crate and bear comes out wiggling his WHOLE body!! He wiggled his way over to the leashes and nudged his gentle leader, then looked at me and smiled. 

We loved on each other for a while, an he kept looking at the couch, so DH lifted him up on the couch and we got about 15 minutes of cuddles. He immediately curled up next to me and buried his face against me. I balanced half-on-half-off the edge so Bear had enough room for his legs. It was magical! 

But then he started thinking couch = funny business so I put him back on the ground. 

Farewell Week 3. 9 more to go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning his left knee feels great! It'a more like his right knee. I think the bump I feel is his bone!!! 

As crazy as it sounds, I think I will schedule a check-up next week, because I am nervous. 

To talk about his walk..... He looks like a newborn foal. That is the best way to describe how it looks. Idk if my perception is from how thin his legs are or from the way he walks, or if there is honestly something wrong with his gait. I cannot put my finger on it. 

I haven't heard any clicking from his knees in at least a week, which is good. He appears to be weight bearing on both legs. He doesn't appear to be in pain, etc. 

All else considered, I think we're doing ok. I have to keep reminding myself that its ONLY been 3 weeks. 

On a separate note: please send me some awesome energy, prayers, and the like. Work has been stressing me out ever since the big lay-off. We're swamped and don't have near enough people to finish everything every day. I feel like I'm coming down with something, but it hasn't gotten through my immune system yet. I drank a gallon of OJ yesterday and went to bed @ 7:30 to try to get some decent sleep. Woke up @ 5, still feeling exhausted. 

There is not enough time in the day to do all that needs to be done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jen, I'll send calming thought your way and hope you weekend is a time that you can recharge some. I'm glad Bear is doing well. It's all because of your great care. Each week will get better and better.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Jen, all the positive vibes, good xuxus and all for you and Bear!

No doubt you are th ebest mum in the world to Bear; keep it up, you guys make a great team and are getting there!

Probably there would be no need of going now to the vet, but if that makes you feel better, just go for it. Can either be your intuition or your need to reasure that he is fine. Any of those reasons deserve attention and a trip to the vet!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, Barbara!

Well, We just got done with our morning walk. A total of 9 minutes (including the after breakfast potty break) which boils down to about 6-6 1/2 minutes of the actual walk. We went down three houses then up three houses, so a total of 6 houses!

I also spent the whole time watching his gait. I think I figured out what it is. He doesn't really bend his left knee. His butt sways back and forth and his right knee beds but his left leg is mostly swung forward when his butt sways the other way I tried slowing down the walk. I tried speeding up the walk. Nothing really seems to affect him bending that knee. At this point, I am inclined to believe the left leg is just weaker than the right. Or maybe it's cramped. You ever get a muscle cramp and get a hitch in your step? 

But he seems happy. My beautiful Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Thanks, Barbara!
> 
> Well, We just got done with our morning walk. A total of 9 minutes (including the after breakfast potty break) which boils down to about 6-6 1/2 minutes of the actual walk. We went down three houses then up three houses, so a total of 6 houses!
> 
> ...


So happy to hear that you two are going for short walks. I would ask the vet or the therapy person about his gait. It might be that one side is stronger than the other.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Definitely bring this up at your next physical therapy appt. This way she can observe it as well and make adjustments to exercises to help improve this. Sounds like Bear is coming along nicely.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good healthy thoughts coming to you make sure to make at 20-30 minutes of time each day for just yourself, to decompress, even if you're just standing in the shower letting the water run!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Such good progress. His wonky gait will probably go away as he gets back to normal. There has to be loss of muscle tone and connective tissue. Once he gets his strength back and gets toned, you'll have a whole new BEAR!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear missed his morning walk this morning, cause I was (again) running late. >.<
But we did get two walks in yesterday. The second walk was even 6 minutes! So he got a total of 12-13 minutes of walking in yesterday. 

The swelling was back last night, so I took pictures and emailed them to my vet. I'm going to call them when I get a break at work. It seems to only affect his left leg. I tried to point them out with arrows, but my photoshop skills are not strong.  

















These photos came out smaller than I was anticipating. I'll see if I can find better copies.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a better size:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jen, I think your skills are pretty good, at least compared to mine.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just checking in on you and sweet bear. What a great job you are doing with him. Is it possible to get him in for some swim therapy? After Claire's ACL repair we could not get her walking right until she started swimming. Hang in there. Great pics of the swelling BTW, do you use ice packs on it?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> Just checking in on you and sweet bear. What a great job you are doing with him. Is it possible to get him in for some swim therapy? After Claire's ACL repair we could not get her walking right until she started swimming. Hang in there. Great pics of the swelling BTW, do you use ice packs on it?


He is doing the underwater treadmill once a week right now. He will not be allowed to free swim until at least 8 weeks post op because of the risk to the implant. Too much uncontrolled movement, runs the risk of injury.  

We use ice packs 10 minutes each leg after every walk.  I ice by using two different packs, one on each side of his leg and I keep the iced leg supported by putting a pillow between his legs. He's truly spoiled, because while we wait for the time to pass, he gets a nice massage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Brave said:


> He is doing the underwater treadmill once a week right now. He will not be allowed to free swim until at least 8 weeks post op because of the risk to the implant. Too much uncontrolled movement, runs the risk of injury.
> 
> We use ice packs 10 minutes each leg after every walk.  I ice by using two different packs, one on each side of his leg and I keep the iced leg supported by putting a pillow between his legs. He's truly spoiled, because while we wait for the time to pass, he gets a nice massage.
> 
> ...


He deserves to be spoiled . You're doing everything, he's a lucky boy !!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Spoke with the surgical assistant; Dr. Serdy believes the swelling is a seroma. We have to come in tomorrow at 8 am to get it examined and drained. 

Has anyone dealt with this before?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I got home from work and crashed!! DH took care of me for a few hours then left me to sleep as he took over Bear's evening walk and got dinner done and fed everyone. I am so glad he takes care of me like that. How blessed I am. 

No real news to report tonight. Bear is frisky and a handful (so he stays crated). We have the vet appt in the morning, then I get to spend a few hours with my girlfriend and play with her new puppy. Then we have rehab in the afternoon. It's going to be a wild day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> I got home from work and crashed!! DH took care of me for a few hours then left me to sleep as he took over Bear's evening walk and got dinner done and fed everyone. I am so glad he takes care of me like that. How blessed I am.
> 
> No real news to report tonight. Bear is frisky and a handful (so he stays crated). We have the vet appt in the morning, then I get to spend a few hours with my girlfriend and play with her new puppy. Then we have rehab in the afternoon. It's going to be a wild day!
> 
> ...


Rehab with tactless rehab lady? Be sure to pack your sense of humor, LOL.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Brave said:


> Spoke with the surgical assistant; Dr. Serdy believes the swelling is a seroma. We have to come in tomorrow at 8 am to get it examined and drained.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this before?
> 
> ...


Erin got this one time after a surgery . I was able to get it down with ice and restricted use. I think it's pretty common. Hugs to your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Brave

I am sure Bear will be o.k. Let us know how it goes when you go to Doctor.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Saw the vet. Apparently I over reacted for no reason. The swelling I felt is there, and it is in fact more swollen than one would normally see after a TPLO but its normal. The swelling is from his bone healing. His bone is actually swelling into a bulb-shape as it heals. 

Whew!!!!

So glad it was looked at. The vet is really really happy with where Bear is. He says the weird gait will resolve itself as he heals. 

Now to just knock the rehab out. Today I think we're doing 10 minutes in the treadmill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Saw the vet. Apparently I over reacted for no reason. The swelling I felt is there, and it is in fact more swollen than one would normally see after a TPLO but its normal. The swelling is from his bone healing. His bone is actually swelling into a bulb-shape as it heals.
> 
> Whew!!!!
> 
> ...


Jenn: So glad to hear everything is normal. Bear will let you know if it hurts -then he'll slow down.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today has been magnificent!!!!!

Rehab went smoothly. Bear did 10 minutes in the treadmill and has been a sleepy happy puppy since. We got home around 2:30ish and he's been snoozing off and on since. Yay!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Today has been magnificent!!!!!
> 
> Rehab went smoothly. Bear did 10 minutes in the treadmill and has been a sleepy happy puppy since. We got home around 2:30ish and he's been snoozing off and on since. Yay!!!!!
> 
> ...


So glad for Bear and you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah! Go Bear GO!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's such a trooper!! And you're a very great dog mom!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Today has been magnificent!!!!!
> 
> Rehab went smoothly. Bear did 10 minutes in the treadmill and has been a sleepy happy puppy since. We got home around 2:30ish and he's been snoozing off and on since. Yay!!!!!
> 
> ...


So happy to hear reports like this!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunday and Monday have been quiet days. Bear is at the point that our walks don't tire him out anymore, they just rev him up. He is being a brat with all this cooped up energy. I have scratches down my arms and bruises from him. 

I'm having a hard time juggling the number of walks. I try to walk him in the morning, and have DH walk him in the afternoon. I'm back to working long hours so by the time I'm home: I'm exhausted and its dark out. I don't know how we can reasonably add a third walk to our routine right now. 

On a good note: he doesn't limp after the walks. I'm sure that means I can stop babying him and up the distance and time, I just don't want to push too fast. Yesterday we got to the corner, and went around the corner for a few houses!! 

At some point we'll be able to walk around the whole block!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*



Brave said:


> Sunday and Monday have been quiet days. Bear is at the point that our walks don't tire him out anymore, they just rev him up. He is being a brat with all this cooped up energy. I have scratches down my arms and bruises from him.
> 
> I'm having a hard time juggling the number of walks. I try to walk him in the morning, and have DH walk him in the afternoon. I'm back to working long hours so by the time I'm home: I'm exhausted and its dark out. I don't know how we can reasonably add a third walk to our routine right now.
> 
> ...


Brave

Whatever you can get in now, I'm sure is fine. Do you have a yard you can walk him around, so you don't have to go for a walk in the dark?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Brave
> 
> Whatever you can get in now, I'm sure is fine. Do you have a yard you can walk him around, so you don't have to go for a walk in the dark?


The yard is riddled with holes, has no lighting and is spooky as sleepy hollow. Ha!!! I wish I could just let him off leash. Praying hard for that day. How many more weeks of this? 

I think end of tomorrow marks 4 weeks done. Only 8 more weeks to go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Brave

You are doing wonderfully!
I will pray the time goes fast!
Kisses and hugs to Bear-he's come a long way!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think this whole thread is amazing...you go, Bear!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys are so sweet!! He really has come a long way. 

I'll try to get some new pictures to share with y'all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just now catching up on Bear's recovery. It sounds like you both are doing amazing.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We made it around the block!!!!!!

When we reached our halfway point, I realized we were halfway around the block, so instead of turning around, we kept going!!! Yay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to go!  Just a few more weeks and it'll be running and swimming and being a fully healed boy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, we had a set back. He is now limping and stiff. My poor baby. I'm going to scale the pace and distance back and try again. I must have gone too fast. Keeping my chin up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What's his stretching routine at this point? I don't remember specifically from when Katie had her TPLO ...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Doc and the rehab therapist said no more Passive Range of Motions. So the only stretching he gets is when I ice and massage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*



Brave said:


> Well, we had a set back. He is now limping and stiff. My poor baby. I'm going to scale the pace and distance back and try again. I must have gone too fast. Keeping my chin up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Brave

Ask the vet about this, but scaling back a little sounds good. He will be fine.
Kisses and hugs to Bear and his Mom!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Brave
> 
> Ask the vet about this, but scaling back a little sounds good. He will be fine.
> Kisses and hugs to Bear and his Mom!


Surgeon said if he doesn't tolerate a particular distance or time well, to go back to the previous time and distance he tolerates. I should have kept better notes. >.<

This morning he was stiff, and faired both legs. I didn't walk him this morning to be safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you still have pain meds on hand? 
A lot of surgeons prescribe the pain meds for a couple of weeks only, maybe a month, but some dogs do need it longer, Toby did, but he also had a FHO 8 weeks after TPLO. 

I am glad that Bear is doing so well


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have 1 dose left and a standing prescription for 20 more doses, that I haven't filled yet. 

This morning he seems better. We did a walk and he seemed ok. I'm going to give him some metacam and tramadol before I leave to help if he gets stiff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Surgeon said if he doesn't tolerate a particular distance or time well, to go back to the previous time and distance he tolerates. I should have kept better notes. >.<
> 
> This morning he was stiff, and faired both legs. I didn't walk him this morning to be safe.
> 
> ...


Jenn: HOPE you and Bear have a great day.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Been following Bear's progress, Jen. I want to applaud your dedication to your baby! :appl: You're doing SUCH a fantastic job!! 

Have you thought about possibly mixing a teaspoon of turmeric into Bear's food? It really lessens any kind of inflammation and also accelerates healing. Just a thought....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today has kinda sucked. No walks, but we took a drive to pick up DH. Getting out of the car, Bear flew. Literally. I had one arm under his waist and another around his chest and he came out of the car with both legs stretched completely out behind him. As soon as he landed,which was soft cause I was carrying him, he stuck his left leg out. And he's been funky all day. He's super needy and clingy so we tried cuddling and all I got was teeth. It's just been a frustrating day. I am hoping tomorrow is better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*One rule to stick by--it will keep you both going, * I know from my own injury problems ages ago ski racing. Today-lots of arthritis. 

_*No matter how crappy you/Bear feels today, get a good nights sleep. Tomorrow-you will feel a little better. Small wins of each day add up fast--he will start feeling much better as long as you stick with PT-etc-etc*. _

Those small day to day improvements DO add up fast and your boy WILL start to feel better fast than both of you know. If the US ski team docs got be better in my early 20s--prospects for your pal are excellent. 
Give him a hug for me.

_R U still looking for a knee brace for him? If so PM me. I have multiple resources-one might be able to help.
BR






_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Tomorrow will be better for you and Bear! He just overdid!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Checking in on Bear and you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're still hanging in there. 

Friday we didn't walk at all, because I was concerned for the limping. Saturday we just did the underwater treadmill for 12 minutes and some cold laser therapy. The therapist chastised me for how much leash Bear was allowed. Apparently my 6 foot leash was TOO much freedom, and she wants Bear in a firm heel at time he's walking. /sigh

She think he's favoring each leg at intervals; for example he was favoring his right leg on pavement, but favored his left leg in the water. 

I asked about pace because I worried that our pace is "too fast" we've been doing 8-10 minute walks at a 30-35 minute mile pace, and in the water he's doing 1 mph (so a 60 minute mile pace). She heard me say 30 minute mile and she flipped out on me. I was shocked and kept saying "pace! pace! It's a pace! He's only gone 0.3 miles." So we didn't end that session on a good note. 

Sunday was just more of the same. 

This morning though I gave myself a heart attack. We've sectioned off a portion of our side yard for Bear's urinal and the vet is 100% ok with Bear being off leash to walk from his crate to him urinal and back, because it's about 15 feet from the crate to the door and the sectioned off area is only about 10x7. Anyways, DH left the exercise pen open this morning cause he was throwing stuff in the dryer before work. I got up at 4 am and it's pitch black in our side yard. I don't see the pen but I assumed it was up. So I let Bear out. Bear makes a beeline to the pen to check it (cause every outing he hopes he gets to play in the backyard), and as he reached the pen, the motion light came on and BAM THE PEN WAS OPEN! AND THERE WENT BEAR! He got two feet past the pen, by the time I said, "BEAR! WHOA!" and he immediately turned around, squatted and came inside and laid down on the rug. OMG. That could have been disastrous!! I gave him cookie after cookie and hugs and love, because he listened! 

I had a nightmare this morning, which is why I was awake at 4 am. I was scared and lonely, so I decided to pop a movie in the TV in the bedroom and cuddle with Bear in bed. He waited patiently for me to lift his 70 pounds on the bed, then laid down all curled up against me and we just cuddled for 2 hours. Bliss! Afterwards, he waited patiently for me to get up and slid him off the bed. I did have a leash on him and made sure he didn't get excited. But it was just so good to cuddle in bed with him.

Then, this morning we went on a walk and Bear was FULL SPEED AHEAD! We ended up going for 8:34 minutes and covered 0.38 miles. That's a 22:35 minute mile so I'm anxious that we over did it. He was 100% rearing to go by the time we got home, so we shall see.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DH brought Bear to pick me up from work this afternoon. And BOY did I need that. There is nothing better than seeing his gorgeous head pop out the window and hear this tail WHAMP WHAMP WHAMP the seat as I get closer. <3

When we got home, Bear and I did a short 6:11 minute walk (walking time, it took us a total of 11ish minutes because Bear was pulling (the punk!) and I was stopping every few feet. We went 0.28 miles, for a total of 0.66 mile today. What! What! 

It wore Mr. Bear out! So I hurried up and fed him, iced him and put him to bed. As usual, he got a good rub down while we iced his knees.... and this was the face he made. :









Teeheeheeeheeeeheeee Look at his cute, smoochable face! <3


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so impressed with how much progress has been made in this surgery in 2 years. When Penny has just one tplo, she was on leash, no walking other than potty, with the sling for a solid 2 months. We weren't allowed to begin walking until the third month and then for only 2 minutes...in addition to the potty times. We didn't get the all clear until after 4 months. That was the standard protocol for all his patients.

Vet medicine is progressing by leaps and bounds. Penny's 2 year anniversary was Sept 19.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Aww. I didn't know Penny had this surgery. 

I think the recovery protocol depends on the dog and the surgeon. On the orthodog group, the most active members are those whose dogs are still on complete activity restriction for two months post-op. In fact, I have been scolded more times than I can count when I post because Bear and I are doing what we are doing. We've had our share of setbacks, but overall, I think the walking helps. I remember asking Dr. Serdy why some patients get to rehab after two weeks and others have to wait 8 weeks; he told me that the bone needs weight/pressure to heal properly and the amount of muscle you would lose in two months, would make recovery harder. The point of walking (and rehab) is to slow down or stop the loss of muscle mass. And I get that, if the leg is weak, it's going to be harder and take longer to get back on your feet. 

And I am really glad I did what I did, and am glad I have the experience of a bilateral under my belt. Idk if its because of Bear, because of me, or a combination of both - but we're doing great! I've heard most people will do back-to-back surgeries (about 4-8 weeks apart), and fewer people do bilateral surgeries. The bilateral TPLOs I have heard first hand stories of, have had complications - infections, stop using one leg, fractures, plate removals, etc. but Bear and I seem to be healing smoothly and ahead of schedule (according to our surgeons). I think people are more vocal when things go wrong, so I enjoy being the voice that says, "things can go right!"

Bear is going to be running before I know it! It's already been a month (almost 5 weeks!!!) post op and Bear is doing 2/3 of a mile!!!! Each day we get closer to the end. 

His check-up X-rays were supposed to be at 6 weeks, but with my schedule I had to push them back- so were doing them at 8 weeks post-op on 10/23. I hope they show good bone healing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We had a minor (hoping) incident today. I should have seen it coming and remove him from the situation. But I didn't. I saw my neighbor walking her two ankle biters down our street, so I waited until they were up our shared driveway and sequestered before Bear and I set off for our walk. My neighbor stopped me to chat, during which Bear was standing nicely at my side (whining cause he wanted to say hi). Then out of nowhere her son charged out of the house with high pitches squeals and charged Bear. This amped Bear up and before I could say, "No! You need to be calm." Bear was jumping, twirling, twisting, and pulling to get I his favorite playmate. I managed to get Bear under control in about 90 seconds but his knees already started swelling up like a small balloon. Once Bear calmed down he did well, which is why I didn't remove him from the situation. He got some socialization in, and got to get hugs and kisses from his friends. 

Then a big black lab, uncollared and unleashed, came streaking down the street. And my heart stopped. I've heard story after story of post-op dogs being attacked and mauled by dogs and immediately I thought I was going to have to deal with an attack. The dog retreated back up the street and my neighbor was going on about how normally her husband deals with loose dogs; then we noticed the dog come back. I crept down the driveway and realized a woman was playing fetch with her dog down the middle of our street. What?!? In what universe is this safe?

So I dismissed it and was walking Bear back up our driveway when a Doberman and min pin walked up. The Doberman did go after Bear, but he only got a good lunge in before the owner corrected him and moved along. Whew!

I immediately went inside cause that's enough drama for one evening. Bear's left knee is swollen and he is favoring it. I've iced him, given him tramadol and metacam, did some massage and PROMs to test the range of motion and he is now resting in his crate. No walk tonight. I'll see how he is tomorrow morning before we worry about walking him. 

He doesn't appear to be in pain, he is fine with me touching it, extending and flexing his legs, he is ok standing/sitting, but he limps a bit and is stiff when walking. So we will see. 

Tomorrow marks 5 weeks post-op. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the face in the pic from yesterday... That's the face Bella gives me when her belly gets rubbed!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I love the face in the pic from yesterday... That's the face Bella gives me when her belly gets rubbed!


If dogs could purr.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

What a heck of a night you and Bear had!! OMG, it could have been worse. I think Bear will be fine. You have been doing so great with him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> We had a minor (hoping) incident today. I should have seen it coming and remove him from the situation. But I didn't. I saw my neighbor walking her two ankle biters down our street, so I waited until they were up our shared driveway and sequestered before Bear and I set off for our walk. My neighbor stopped me to chat, during which Bear was standing nicely at my side (whining cause he wanted to say hi). Then out of nowhere her son charged out of the house with high pitches squeals and charged Bear. This amped Bear up and before I could say, "No! You need to be calm." Bear was jumping, twirling, twisting, and pulling to get I his favorite playmate. I managed to get Bear under control in about 90 seconds but his knees already started swelling up like a small balloon. Once Bear calmed down he did well, which is why I didn't remove him from the situation. He got some socialization in, and got to get hugs and kisses from his friends.
> 
> Then a big black lab, uncollared and unleashed, came streaking down the street. And my heart stopped. I've heard story after story of post-op dogs being attacked and mauled by dogs and immediately I thought I was going to have to deal with an attack. The dog retreated back up the street and my neighbor was going on about how normally her husband deals with loose dogs; then we noticed the dog come back. I crept down the driveway and realized a woman was playing fetch with her dog down the middle of our street. What?!? In what universe is this safe?
> 
> ...


Jenn

You and Bear are doing so well! You are a wonderful Mom and I just love hearing stories about him!
I agree with Penny's Mom, when our Smooch had her TPLO in 2008 or 2009, we had to take it very slow with her, but then she was 10 years old.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm still having trouble sleeping, so Bear came to bed with me this morning. I think he misses this, because as soon as I lift him into bed, he curls up across the bed, gives a huge, heavy sigh and falls asleep. He will stretch out every few minutes and nuzzle my hand or arm and turn his head to give me kisses. 

He's on a leash so he cannot get down and he's being really cooperative with my restrictions. 

He doesn't appear to be limping this morning and his legs feel ok, so I think we dodged that bullet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> I'm still having trouble sleeping, so Bear came to bed with me this morning. I think he misses this, because as soon as I lift him into bed, he curls up across the bed, gives a huge, heavy sigh and falls asleep. He will stretch out every few minutes and nuzzle my hand or arm and turn his head to give me kisses.
> 
> He's on a leash so he cannot get down and he's being really cooperative with my restrictions.
> 
> ...


I can just see Bear all snuggled up to you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

To recap the last few days - Bear was fine after our incident. He's pushing boundaries and testing my patience. He thinks he is 250% and doesn't understand why I *STILL* lift him on the couch, in the car, and refuse to let him off leash to romp in the backyard. 

He needs to lose some of this energy. And I need patience. I'm to the point that I want to scream at him and pull my hair out. He's crated more now than he was during weeks 2-4 because as soon as I take him out of the crate, he becomes a Tasmanian devil. 

I find myself losing my temper with him and he's starting to become destructive. He has started stealing things off the floor and sticking his head in the waste basket next to the couch. We've had to put him back on leash anytime he is out of the crate because he has been tempted to chase the cats, and that cannot end well. 

I'm trying so hard to remember that this too shall pass, but even walks are aggravating. I feel like I don't have any safe way to let off some steam. We have 7 more weeks to go. We're not even HALFWAY done! I am to the point where we've been restricting him for SO LONG that all I want to do is let him go and watch him run and smile. 

Please? Pretty please? I'll share some ice cream with a cherry on top.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We have 7 more weeks to go. We're not even HALFWAY done!


Remember when it was 7 hours or 7 days? Won't be long now. Please give him a scratch from me


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> To recap the last few days - Bear was fine after our incident. He's pushing boundaries and testing my patience. He thinks he is 250% and doesn't understand why I *STILL* lift him on the couch, in the car, and refuse to let him off leash to romp in the backyard.
> 
> He needs to lose some of this energy. And I need patience. I'm to the point that I want to scream at him and pull my hair out. He's crated more now than he was during weeks 2-4 because as soon as I take him out of the crate, he becomes a Tasmanian devil.
> 
> ...


Jenn: So glad Bear was fine after the incident. I am going to pray these 7 wks. go fast. Like Danny I remember when it was 7 hours. Just think, Bear will have his whole life to run!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is off to his rehab appointment with just Daddy today. Can you believe DH offered to take Bear and let me relax at home?!?! I'm the luckiest girl in the whole world!!! 

With all my new found time, I discovered some photos of Bear hiding on a camera. This is my favorite!! It's from before his surgery. 









And I remembered I snagged this photo once I put Bear in bed one of those mornings this week. Doesn't he look so comfy?









There this is from this morning. Bear wanted on the couch, so I lifted him up and he settled straight against me and we got a good 20 minutes of solid snuggling in. 









Bear is so happy these days. It brings smiles to my face. Let's just cruise this mood for the next 7 weeks.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great shots!! Won't be long before you guys are carousing at the beach


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just checking in to see how you guys are doing. Wasn't on at all yesterday. What did DH think of the snarky rehab lady? Love the pic of you and Bear on the couch. Bear looks like he's saying "I'm not moving anytime soon!"


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Just checking in to see how you guys are doing. Wasn't on at all yesterday. What did DH think of the snarky rehab lady? Love the pic of you and Bear on the couch. Bear looks like he's saying "I'm not moving anytime soon!"


DH is kinda in his own head most of the time. He didn't remember anything that happened during rehab. Doh. Lol

We're hanging tight. Bear wants to be free and run and play. He's oscillating between being good and being a devil dog. Right now he's sleeping and I couldn't be happier.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning Bear threw up yellow, foamy bile twice within 5 minutes. I gave him a Pepcid A/C and fed him like normal. He's is very gassy and had bad diarrhea this morning. I don't think his food agrees with him.  we've been having poop problems since we switched him. Looks like we're going back to 30/20. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Aww hopeBear feels better soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Goldenssobeautiful said:


> Aww hopeBear feels better soon!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Me too. You know he's not feeling well, because all he wanted to do was snuggle on the couch this morning. I wish I was home snuggling with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Might be better to go back to the food you know Bear can tolerate.
Please give him hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I had some dental work done yesterday that kept me occupied for 5 (!) hours. So it put me in a grumpy mood yesterday and today. DH took Bear out for his walk yesterday and when I ran into my neighbor, he was commenting on how FABULOUS Bear looks. 

awww shucks! 

Bear was pretty careful around my mouth and face last night, which was a relief. He was being a brat the rest of the time, so I gave him a bully stick (SUPER RARE COMMODITY IN OUR HOUSE) to keep him busy. He actually spent about an hour working on it. I think he was savoring it.  

This morning, I took him out to potty, expecting projectile diarrhea, because that is what happens when he eats bully sticks; but lo and behold, firm and solid poops. 

Maybe he isn't getting enough protein with his PP Turkey and Barley food. I haven't gotten to the store to pick up the 30/20 (which he did well on, if I remember correctly). 

Cannot wait to give him a bath! Cannot wait for him to get all dirty from rolling around in the dirt off leash!! 

Only 15 days until our 8 week check-up w/ x-rays. I'm praying we get the OK to have him off-leash in the backyard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> I had some dental work done yesterday that kept me occupied for 5 (!) hours. So it put me in a grumpy mood yesterday and today. DH took Bear out for his walk yesterday and when I ran into my neighbor, he was commenting on how FABULOUS Bear looks.
> 
> awww shucks!
> 
> ...


Jen

You are such a good Mom and Bear is such a good boy! You two belong together.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I took Bear to the park for some socialization and a slow stroll. We had some hiccups getting him into the car and a few quick jerks when he was laying down in the grass, but overall he did great and enjoyed his time out. I will post some pictures when I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep up,the good rehabilitation!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Pictures from the Park*

Here are some pictures from the park. We sat between a playground, with lots of children, and the fence to the farthest end of the large dog, dog area. He was so happy to see everyone and especially to see other dogs. 





































HE GOT TO ROLL AROUND IN THE DIRT!!! HE WAS SO HAPPY. DIRT WAS FLYING EVERWHERE!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a happy boy! You know, Bear's got the sweetest face :smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so very glad to see your boy, enjoying life again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks you guys. He really is the best! 

This morning, DH wasn't feeling well so he stayed home with Bear. I was trying to get out the front door, as DH was bringing Bear in from a potty break. Bear dodged DH, his leash fell to the ground, and Bear trotted to the front door. He wanted to go for another adventure! 

Sorry, Baby Bear. No adventure this morning. I have to make some money so I can keep spoiling you rotten! 

I'm very happy with Bear's progress. I was worried a bit last night because his left knee swelled up something fierce after the park. It was a combination of him jumping into the car before I could lift him (>.<) and some quick movements at the park. I iced his leg for 20 minutes last night and by then the swelling was greatly reduced. This morning the swelling was all gone! 

He has come such a far way! I can't believe how far he's come from 6 weeks ago today when he wouldn't even get up and put weight on either of his legs. WOW! I'm amazed! 

Our humane society has a 2 mile "Walk for Animals" on 5/10/14. A mere 7 months away. I hope, no... I KNOW, we will be in fighting shape come then, and we'll get to walk again!  I've been shamefully lax on his walks this week. Only one walk a day since I'm leaving the house so early. But DH is going to try to walk him this morning so I can walk him thisa afternoon. We've pigeonholed at 10 minutes. Longer, and he seems to start favoring the legs, so we're technically 2 weeks behind the curve in walks. He *should* be doing 3 walks at 20 minutes each by now. But, I'm not stressing about it. I think we're doing great. And I really think the physical conditioning is going to happen when he get's to trot and run. 

Only 14 more days until x-rays and 6 more weeks until he should be 100% healed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is looking great!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks so happy on the grass, rolling around.  And his coat is growing in really well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pictures of a happy boy  Won't be long before his dreams of running all over the place come true. Yeah!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm super chatty today. It's raining here in SD, and it's reminding me of the times I took Bear to the dog park when it rains. We normally get the whole thing to our selves and can goof off and rough house. It was magical. 

Cannot wait to resume normal activities with him. I feel airy and light today. Maybe it's because we're officially half-way done, with today marking the end of 6 weeks post-op; maybe it's the weather. I do love rain and gloom and wind. 

Bear is such an amazing dog. I'm wondering if the vet will give us the OK to restart training in two weeks. Granted, we cannot afford formal classes right now, but anything is good. I want to start working on his lazy sits. He's in the habit of sitting on his bum instead of his feet. I'm sitting at my desk, daydreaming of letting Bear run at the dog beach, and it's drizzling. Oh My GAWD! That sounds like heaven!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm working late tonight so I haven't seen Bear ALL DAY *pout*. 

I am so glad Bear is such an easy patient (most of the time *knock on wood*) and that our surgeon is FANTASTIC! 

I cannot believe what some vets are telling their patients to do. Strap an ankle weight on a 2 week old fracture?!?! DEAR ME! I also worry about owners who don't use common sense when rehabbing. Two weeks post-op dogs cannot physically handle 60 minutes walking over the course of the day. And the keep walking the dog when he hits set backs, without giving time to recuperate? 

And I'm so glad that y'all are here to guide me through my freak-out moments. Through all of this, I think Bear is teaching me to take things in stride. Yea, some days catch up to us faster or hit us harder than others - but tomorrow is a new day, with new chances to excel and/or start fresh. His enthusiasm is magnetic and contagious. I'm really hoping we can start doing more "fun" stuff in two weeks. I'm imagining taking Bear to the non-Dog Beach on 11/01 to help celebrate my anniversary so we can trot in the sand. No dog play dates, just a good ole fashioned outing. We'll see though.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The wet sand will be easy on his joints. It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> I'm working late tonight so I haven't seen Bear ALL DAY *pout*.
> 
> I am so glad Bear is such an easy patient (most of the time *knock on wood*) and that our surgeon is FANTASTIC!
> 
> ...


Jenn

Bear and you are doing so well! You make an amazing team. Dogs do teach us to take things in stride! We can learn a lot from them!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Bear is looking great! I love the pictures where he rolls in the dirt !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Checking in on Bear and you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear had a BIG day today. First we went to the notary to sign some papers. Then we hung out at the coffee shop for an hour. Everyone loved him! He was so good!! No barking. Stayed calm. Three motorcycles parked right next to our table and we had a great opportunity to desensitize him to these machines. One of the riders was so nice and knelt down to let Bear smell him. Bear got a bit antsy when they were leaving because they were so loud. But he did great!!!

Another couple showed up with a young chocolate lab (20 months old) and the lab was CRAZY!! It really made me appreciate my Bear, who wasn't in the least bit reactive today!!! This lab was pulling and barking and would not settle down. Bear was 100% content to lay on my feet and sniff people as they walked by. 

Then we went to rehab! Bear did 20 minutes, and walked 0.35 mile. He is looking fabulous. And fantastic!! No limp. No swelling. We have new exercises to do. Calvretti (spelling) poles and raised/assisted squats. 

Now DH is icing his knees, and Bear is snoozing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Bear had a BIG day today. First we went to the notary to sign some papers. Then we hung out at the coffee shop for an hour. Everyone loved him! He was so good!! No barking. Stayed calm. Three motorcycles parked right next to our table and we had a great opportunity to desensitize him to these machines. One of the riders was so nice and knelt down to let Bear smell him. Bear got a bit antsy when they were leaving because they were so loud. But he did great!!!
> 
> Another couple showed up with a young chocolate lab (20 months old) and the lab was CRAZY!! It really made me appreciate my Bear, who wasn't in the least bit reactive today!!! This lab was pulling and barking and would not settle down. Bear was 100% content to lay on my feet and sniff people as they walked by.
> 
> ...


Jenn: You must be so PROUD of Bear! So happy to hear how wonderfully therapy is going, too!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I am so glad bear is doing good, you guys have been coming a long long way and it is finally looking good.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> I am so glad bear is doing good, you guys have been coming a long long way and it is finally looking good.


ERIKA! I've msised you!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> ERIKA! I've msised you!!!


 We have missed this forum as well! it feels good to be back, we just had to take a break and with school starting i was super busy but were back =). I have been keeping tabs on bear and you though, i wouldn't post but i was always reading. I am so glad he is doing better.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> We have missed this forum as well! it feels good to be back, we just had to take a break and with school starting i was super busy but were back =). I have been keeping tabs on bear and you though, i wouldn't post but i was always reading. I am so glad he is doing better.


I'm on pins and needles for our 8 week x-rays in 9 days!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> I'm on pins and needles for our 8 week x-rays in 9 days!!!!


Like this?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Like this?


Pretty much! I feel like we've come SUCH a long way since August 28th. But I'm terrified that the freedoms I do give him, are going to bite me in the rear end come x-ray day. Like... we're letting him play tug with us now. And play with a stuffed pig. He has the run of the house when I'm home, which really equates to him following me to the bathroom for a shower and hanging near the kitchen during dinner time. He is still crated most of the time, and if he gets TOO hyper he is immediately crated. But I am definitely more lax than I was 6.5 weeks ago. I'm praying for the day they let me let Bear off leash in the backyard. Oh dear! I'm going to need a video camera for this!!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

I am happy to read how well Bear is doing.
I am sure I would be anxious for it to be over too but sounds like you are continuing to do a wonderful job.
Paws crossed for great xrays, although I am sure they will be. 
He is a lucky guy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So happy to read about Bear's progress. What an amazing job you are doing, he is so lucky to have you as his mom! Hugs sent over from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I think Bear and I are feeding off each other's energy. I'm ready to have my puppy back. I cannot believe we've been dealing with this since March!!! Ugh, we better be running around like goofs before March of next year. I'm ready to get back into stuff, like soccer, long walks on the beach; I want to go hiking on the little wild island near me, visit the lakes for some hikes. Just Bear and I against the world.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I take it all back!!!!!!

Bear is a BAD BAD BOY!!!!!

DH picked me from work, we get home; I'm at the front door setting my keys and purse down when DH let Bear out of his crate and the bad bad boy jumped OVER the couch to get to me at the door. He didn't jump on the couch and then over the back. No. No. No. He went from a standstill, jumped over the couch without touching it and landed on the other side. 

Bad bad boy!!!!!!!

I dropped everything and tried to catch him. Note to self: I am NOT faster than a puppy. As soon as he was in my hands, I checked his knees and the *seem* fine. I did some exercises, and he seems fine. Hoping we dodged yet another bullet. 

Here he is AFTER his adventure. If this boy could be anymore grounded, he would be!!!























See his back? It's FLAT!!! He finally doesn't impersonate the Hunchback of Notre Dame. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I think we dodged a bullet. That's about the 18th bullet we've dodged in almost 7 weeks. Lord have mercy!!

Bear isn't limping. There is some swelling, but it isn't hot to touch, he isn't sensitive to touch, his range of motion is great and he is weight bearing.

We did some training. Our current trick is balancing a treat on his nose. We're not even half way there yet. 

But after 20 minutes of training, Bear is tuckered out. We'll see how Bear is in the morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bear is just being Bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Bear is just being Bear.


He really is.  now that I'm calmer (and less worried about his knees), Bear is back in my good graces. He is curled up in my lap, with his head on my leg. Makes me want to crawl into the x-pen and sleep with Bear tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a suggestion: next time have DH let Bear out AFTER you're sitting ON the couch. Bear was just doing what comes naturally. He wasn't bad 

Put DH in the doghouse for a timeout and teach him not to let Bear out _until _you're situated somewhere LOL


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Ufff... that made my heart beat faster! I could literally picture him flying over the couch!!! Glad that it was nothing.

That silly boy just moves his mama too much


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dh isn't in the dog house. He can normally let Bear out without problem, and if Bear does want to see me, he normally walks around the furniture, very calmly and then does figure 8's around my legs. 

I chalk it up to both DH and my's mistake. Bear has more freedom and now thinks its 100% normal in the house. Before his knees blew, he would jump over the couch often. Idk if he'll ever be allowed to do that again. 

This morning, Bear is still fine. It's like it never happened. Aside from some slight swelling in his left knee, still no problems. Only 8 days until our X-Rays. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Dh isn't in the dog house. He can normally let Bear out without problem, and if Bear does want to see me, he normally walks around the furniture, very calmly and then does figure 8's around my legs.
> 
> I chalk it up to both DH and my's mistake. Bear has more freedom and now thinks its 100% normal in the house. Before his knees blew, he would jump over the couch often. Idk if he'll ever be allowed to do that again.
> 
> ...


Bear: Now you be a good, calm, boy for your Mom! You are going to give her gray hair!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If I am counting right, today is Wednesday and we are now at the end of week 7. Only 7 more days to go until x-rays!!!

DH took Bear for his walk yesterday and went around the whole block in 10 minutes. From past experience its too much or too fast, and Bear limps afterwards. True to form, when we got home and let him out, he was limping. I checked his knees and try seemed fine. So iced him and gave him a good nights rest. This morning he seems good. 

On a separate note, it really amazes me how loving Bear is. Last night, I was up pretty late and he would just come up to me and push his head into my hands and if I stop rubbing, he pushes against me like "hey! Don't stop!!"

A friend's husky jumped on me and scratched my arm. I didn't realize it until I scratched the scab and reopened it. I didn't make a noise, but I did make a face. Bear got up immediately, and sniffed my whole arm, licking these tiny little tongue licks. I think he was trying to dress my wound.  

P.s. we haven't changed his food yet, but after starting to give him carrots on a regular basis again, he is back to solid oops for over a week now!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We went around the block last night. It's actually on 0.32 miles and we've been successfully doing 0.31 miles so I'm not sure why he limps after those walks, but not the others. We had an altercation on our walk, but everyone is ok. 

I got home late (darn OT), so our walk didn't happen until dusk, and night was settling around us. Bear is normally skittish in the dark, but I think he's growing out of that b/c he was fine. He did bark at a few people that were across the street from us, and a guy carrying construction materials out of his home. We were in the home stretch, just two houses from being done, when this tiny ankle biter started barking at us. Bear was intrigued, but didn't bark or lunge or pull. I saw the dog up on the top of the driveway, and realized he wasn't leashed. I heard the owner scream at the dog to stop barking, but didn't see them. I kept walking Bear. We got three feet and the dog had charged us and was nipping at Bear and my feet. I stuck a foot out to try to keep the dog at bay, but he got around me and went to bark at Bear's front feet. Bear could have easily squashed the dog. If a fight broke out, I can guarantee Bear would have won. But when the dog got up to us, I stopped walking b/c I really didn't want to walk ALL the way home with this punky brewster nipping at our heels. I bent down and tried to put my hand and arm in the dog's way, while asserting myself in front of Bear. Bear was calm as all get-out. It was a defining moment for him. 

Eventually the owner came out and apologized for their dog and we went home. It was annoying. And my blood pressure spiked, but it ended well. No one was hurt. 

As it stands today, Bear is limping. I cannot figure out why. So we're icing and keeping an eye on things. I'm going to take him out again tonight even if he is limping b/c it just seems odd that he limps for what I would consider no reason. 

6 days until x-rays!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That's so great that Bear was calm! He knew you were protecting him!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> That's so great that Bear was calm! He knew you were protecting him!


I'm so glad he was calm too!! My biggest concern on walks is him a) getting attacked and b) over-straining his legs. 

Luckily we didn't do either of those. WHEW!!! I hope my neighbor leashes her dog up after this, though.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have checked in here periodically and I'm so happy to hear he's doing so well. You've done a great job!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tonight, I pushed the envelope. We did 0.43 miles in 13 minutes. That's 0.13 miles (and 3 minutes) more than usual. He seems fine afterwards. We did ice him as usual. But now instead of sleeping, he's wound up like a cuckoo clock. I'm ready for bed now. Bear is ready to party. Who wants to come play with him? :


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Such a good Bear!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Sounds like Bear is doing wonderfully-love the pictures.
Hope you guys had a good sleep!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is great this morning. No limp. No swelling. Just a ball of energy. He tried to take his re-designed rope toy outside with him to potty this morning. I feel like this is what it's like when a toddler wants to take their legos (duplos?) into the bathtub. 

Last night was LONG and LATE! I threw on "Spooky Buddies" so Bear could watch some doggies and hopefully leave me alone to pay the bills. He alternated from laying the floor, to trying to lick the TV, to sitting next to me and sticking his nose or tongue in my ear or hair. Silly boy! EVENTUALLY he fell asleep. Once I was done for the night, Bear was all comfy and didn't want to move to save his life. So I decided cuddles were in order. Plopped on down to the ground and snuggled away. Bear played me like a fool, and got a long belly run out of it. 

I love LOVE LOVE LOVE when he rolls on his back, and wiggles his hips and his tail wags feverishly during a good belly rub. <3

Hopefully this means we've broken through the 10 minute barrier. I'm going to try again tonight for 12-13 minutes and see how we do!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So great to read how well Bear is doing. You are going to have so much fun together, the time will fly by, what a good doggie mom you are!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today I'm a little bummed. We did therapy and it went fine. He did 20 minutes and went 0.39 miles. But we're still looking at 2 more months before normal activity. No walks on the beach until we're able to do a 30 minute walk consistently + are able to go up and down hills. Makes me so sad! 

But we just keep trucking. I'm hoping Dr. Serdy will be a bit more optimistic. I feel like the walks aren't ENOUGH to get him back into prime physical condition. 

Plus he's starting to get chubby. I have to cut his food down. Its the extra calories from the training treats. He's 73.4 lbs now.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep on truckin' ... you're almost there


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Keep on truckin' ... you're almost there


I know. Just gotta keep my head up. I was hoping at 8 weeks we could do some off leash backyard fun. But it doesn't sound like it. The rehab therapist said by this stage, Bear should be doing a fast 20 minute walk, three times a day. It's taken us SO LONG to get pass the 10 minute barrier. I swear we've been doing 10 minute walks for 3 weeks now. I'm normally good about staying optimistic, but today, idk. I'm in a bit of a funk. 

Danny - as always you rock! Thanks for being so supportive!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep in mind he's had both knees done. Normally, a boy or girl has a good leg to help back there. I'm no vet or orthopedic surgeon, but I'd imagine with two knees to heal it might take a little while longer than if Bear had a good leg back there to help out. IMO, 8 weeks is still early in this process. 


"A journey of a million miles begins with the first step." - Lao-tzu. Chinese philosopher (604 BC - 531 BC)

Keep moving forward and he'll be running with his face to the wind the rest of his young life before you know it . Bear is getting better week to week. Of course, you're with him every day. But from my vantage point he's making progress all the time.

You're doing a great job.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Today I'm a little bummed. We did therapy and it went fine. He did 20 minutes and went 0.39 miles. But we're still looking at 2 more months before normal activity. No walks on the beach until we're able to do a 30 minute walk consistently + are able to go up and down hills. Makes me so sad!
> 
> But we just keep trucking. I'm hoping Dr. Serdy will be a bit more optimistic. I feel like the walks aren't ENOUGH to get him back into prime physical condition.
> 
> Plus he's starting to get chubby. I have to cut his food down. Its the extra calories from the training treats. He's 73.4 lbs now.


Jenn: You are Bear are doing wonderfully. As Danny said, both knees were done!
Definitely don't want on the sand! My sister seriously hurt her foot from carrying a lawn chair and running on the beach. Took many months to get better!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Please don't get yourself disappointed. You are doing great with Bear!! I agree with all of what Danny said. Keep smiling about the progress you and Bear are making!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

One day and wake-up until our 8 week Post-Op check-up!!!!

I kinda pushed us today. We did 0.54 miles in 14:12 minutes. Bear was favoring his left leg afterwards, but 20 minutes of ice and he's all good. Yesterday we did 0.44 miles in 13:40 minutes. So we only did an extra 30 seconds and managed to get an extra .10 miles in. 

I'm trying to get us to 15 minutes by Wednesday. So then I can at least say we're mostly there. It's selfish. I know. I'm still second guessing myself in regards to his rehab. But at leash both of our chins are up. 

<3


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You're doing great, sounds like. This sounds like you're back to doing Bear-ersize for yourself, too! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> One day and wake-up until our 8 week Post-Op check-up!!!!
> 
> I kinda pushed us today. We did 0.54 miles in 14:12 minutes. Bear was favoring his left leg afterwards, but 20 minutes of ice and he's all good. Yesterday we did 0.44 miles in 13:40 minutes. So we only did an extra 30 seconds and managed to get an extra .10 miles in.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you and Bear are doing wonderfully. I'm sure the times and miles are just guidelines, and you don't have to literally do that much. I would err on the side of caution, but that's me and I have been called a worrywart!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've forgotten how much fun Bear-ercise is!! My only qualm is I wish I was as accurate as a treadmill. I'm all over the place with my speed/pace. But we're doing great. Bear is not limping this morning. Yay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

So happy to hear that Bear is not limping!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well we had a bit of a :doh: moment this morning. DH wasn't feeling well, so he was home this morning. I was getting ready for work, and Bear will typically come to the bathroom with me and the bedroom and he has NEVER tried to jump onto the bed since surgery. I still give him a "stay" command which to this day he hadn't broken. 

Well DH was in bed. Bear decided I was bluffing and JUMPED into bed with DH. OH DEAR! :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

Then to top that all off, DH went to close the baby gate so he wouldn't be tempted by the bed. Bear was in the middle of walking down the hall to the gate instead of on the other side of the gate. DH shut the gate in his face, Bear backpedaled and slipped on the floor. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

Umm..... why today?? We have the vet check-up tomorrow and so help me if he hurt himself. He *seemed* fine when I left, but we shall see when i get home for our walk. 

I'm anxious about tomorrow. What if the vet can SEE all of the oops moments in his x-rays? Irrational, probably. But still there. Just gotta keep telling myself, we're doing great.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, Jen no one else ever had any oops moments  Really you have done wonders in a unbelievably difficult situation. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I keep thinking I should have learned all this by now. Ya know? I guess as he got better, and healed more and more I just got so more lax with his recovery. You know Bear. He's ALWAYS going a mile a minute. It's been so hard to be so good. I know we've overall done amazing. I have to keep reminding myself, that some people don't even take the precautions we take. And swear to you, he looked great jumping even as I was fumbling to stop him. Perfect poise, form. I give him a 10 in my book. Makes me think agility might be in his future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> I keep thinking I should have learned all this by now. Ya know? I guess as he got better, and healed more and more I just got so more lax with his recovery. You know Bear. He's ALWAYS going a mile a minute. It's been so hard to be so good. I know we've overall done amazing. I have to keep reminding myself, that some people don't even take the precautions we take. And swear to you, he looked great jumping even as I was fumbling to stop him. Perfect poise, form. I give him a 10 in my book. Makes me think agility might be in his future.


Jenn

Join the club-none of us are perfect. You are doing the very best you can-better than I could I feel! Bear will be fine!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I went through our pictures of Post-Op day 1. I can't believe it b/c I've been here, day in and day out. But we've come A LONG WAY YOU GUYS! *excited happy dance*

Tomorrow is going to be fine. Now to just write myself a note NOT to feed Bear in case they need to sedate him for x-rays. WHEW! What a roller coaster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Post-it notes*

I don't know what I would do without post-it notes!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today's the big day. 90 minutes until our vet appointment. Bear is pouting because SOMEONE hasn't eaten yet. 

Cross your fingers and paws for us!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Praying for Bear and you!
He will be HAPPY to eat when he's done!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*8 week check-up!!!!*

Bear is 98% completely healed!!! The doctor is VERY VERY VERY happy with his progress, both in his gait, his response to manipulation and in how his knees feel. 

I am SO EXCITED!!!!!! 

We're still on activity restriction for the next 6-8 weeks as we build up his muscles again. So no off-leash fun yet. But we're getting there!!! 

Last night we did 0.52 miles in 15 minutes. Which means we're half way to our goal of 30 minutes!! No jumping on bed or in the car YET but Dr. Serdy is very confident by the end of the next 8 weeks he will be 100% back to normal activity. ALSO no more doctor visits!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Bear is 98% completely healed!!! The doctor is VERY VERY VERY happy with his progress, both in his gait, his response to manipulation and in how his knees feel.
> 
> I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Jenn: I am SO HAPPY for Bear and you-easy does it!:wave:
Doing the HAPPY DANCE!:wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Bear!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Comparison X-rays*

I'm posting our x-rays from immediately after surgery to today. What a difference!! 

*Right Leg*




























*Left Leg*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

I can't read xrays, but just hearing how much Bear has improved is nothing short of a miracle and it's thanks to his wonderful Mom who loves him SO MUCH!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am SO happy to read this Jen!!!!!!!!!!! You've done a marvelous job with Bear. YAY!!! ♥ Hang in there and concentrate on all the fun that will be coming in 8 weeks!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing additional underwater treadmill sessions to last us for the next two months. Our last pre-paid session is 11/23, I think. So I should probably do another 4-5 sessions to get us to 16 weeks post-op. I can discuss this w/ our rehab therapist and see what she says.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You go girl. I told you you were doing an incredible job. Happy for you both.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations on Bear's progress report. As I have said before, the water therapy is a great tool. I would continue with some more sessions if you are able to. It only helps speed the recovery of the muscles, etc.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DH accidently left Bear uncrated while he went to pick me up from work. Guess what I came home to? Bear and little Casey Cat snuggling on the sofa. Be still my heart!!! 

Bear pulled really hard the other night and tweaked my back, so DH took Bear out for his walk tonight so I could relax. The irresponsible owner who plays fetch with her unleashed lab IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET was out, so DH had to take Bear around an extra block to avoid a confrontation. Which means Bear walked FAR today. 

16.38 minutes and 0.72 miles. 

I'll keep an eye on him for limping. Give him some metacam to be safe and ice him like normal.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> DH accidently left Bear uncrated while he went to pick me up from work. Guess what I came home to? Bear and little Casey Cat snuggling on the sofa. Be still my heart!!!
> 
> Bear pulled really hard the other night and tweaked my back, so DH took Bear out for his walk tonight so I could relax. The irresponsible owner who plays fetch with her unleashed lab IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET was out, so DH had to take Bear around an extra block to avoid a confrontation. Which means Bear walked FAR today.
> 
> ...


How is bear feeling this morning? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> How is bear feeling this morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bear is acting like the doctor said "no activity restrictions". He pranced outside for his morning pee and pawed the gate then pouted at me when I brought him back inside. His left knee feels bumpier than his right but no limping that I can see. We're going to ease it back on tonight's walk for an "easy" day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I posted Bear's x-rays on FB and 1 person (fellow pet owner) was VERY concerned by the x-rays and felt that Bear had suffered a tibial crest fracture that wasn't healing. Well, I didn't think it was that b/c I know our surgeon would have told us straight away if that was the case. But I had to email him about something else, so I added it in the email and awaited his reply. Well, this particular owner spent a few hours last night trying to convince me they were right and that Bear was suffering from a complication. I went through all of his x-rays, from yesterday, from August, and from March, and noticed that the spot they were worried about was the same regardless of WHEN the x-ray was taken. 

And then it HIT ME! I bet you a dollar it's his growth plate that hasn't closed yet!! 

I tried to Google "tibia growth plate x-rays" to confirm, but came up empty-handed. Well, Dr. Serdy just emailed me back and BAM! I was right. It's his growth plate that hasn't filled in. 

Deduction for the win! I'm so glad this forum has taught me so many wonderful things like growth plates and age they close.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear was driving me bonkers last night but this morning he is doing better (or should I say I'm doing better!)

This morning he did his crazy happy dance with his rope toy and I just couldn't stop smiling. Little later I asked him for a hug and he gave me a whole lot more! I love Bear Hugs!!!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> Bear was driving me bonkers last night but this morning he is doing better (or should I say I'm doing better!)
> 
> This morning he did his crazy happy dance with his rope toy and I just couldn't stop smiling. Little later I asked him for a hug and he gave me a whole lot more! I love Bear Hugs!!!!
> 
> ...


That's great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Bear was driving me bonkers last night but this morning he is doing better (or should I say I'm doing better!)
> 
> This morning he did his crazy happy dance with his rope toy and I just couldn't stop smiling. Little later I asked him for a hug and he gave me a whole lot more! I love Bear Hugs!!!!
> 
> ...


This made me smile! Have a great weekend with Bear!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Bear is doing so well  It is so nice to see them being able to play and run again, even with restrictions


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think Bear has taken my nickname of "the bionic dog" to heart b/c he's pushing every boundary. I'm am hesitant to start him back into obedience classes since he's supposed to have restrictions - but once we reach 30 minute walks.... we're heading to the BEACH! This boy needs SOMETHING to cool his jets. 

I cannot wait for December 18th when he's officially cleared to resume ALL normal activities. I'm ready to start organizing puppy play dates.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah Jen and Bear (and DH )!! Won't be long before Bear is "Hanging 20" (4 legs instead of two LOL)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm hoping all these underwater treadmill appointments will finally get him over his fear of water.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Once Bear gets a taste of having _fun_ in the water - instead of baths and workouts - he probably won't want to leave the beach. 

All that moving water, you, the surf, the soft sand, the sun, the fetch. It's gonna be beautiful!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I made a judgment call this morning. IDK if it was right or wrong yet, but it was gratifying in the moment. The doctor said to "work up" to off-leash time, and the rehab therapist felt that off-leash time was off-limits until the end of December. Well, I disagree to an extent. 

Bear is walking very well... we're up to 17 minute walks!! So I rewarded our progress with a very short 5 minute (really 4 minutes and 15 seconds) of off-leash backyard time. That's right... Bear has officially had his first few post-op off-leash time! I meant to videotape it, but I was concerned about keeping my attention on him so I didn't bother to bring my camera. 

The first half of the time he spent wandering around finding a place to poo. Then he realized I was ALL THE WAY ACROSS the backyard and he RAN to me. He's bunny hopping, but I feel that will change as his muscle tone comes back. He did a loop around the backyard, then stopped right next to me, just in perfect bliss.

And it was worth it! It's 8 am and Bear is SACKED out sleeping. Normally he is a terror for the next three hours. 

DH and I decided that <=5 minutes of off-leash time as we get to 30 minutes of walking is a fair amount. As we get more endurance, and work on trotting/beach walks, we may work more off-leash time in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Kisses and hugs to Bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're officially doing so well with walks that I'm having a hard time finding distances that are a) just the right amount of distance and time b) not the same old routes we've been taking for the past 6 weeks. 

This weekend was a big deal in my eyes. Bear had his first post-op bath!!! 

He was getting RANK! 

Anyways, I was still nervous about him slipping (and he did end up slipping on the way out of the tub) so I laid a thick bath towel on the bottom of the tub and wet it so it wouldn't slide around and he had some good traction. It worked rather well. Bear is so tall now, he can walk right out of the tub without jumping. I wet him all the way down and after I lathered him up, I stood up so he could turn around and he decided we should continue the bath on the bath mat. Oh silly puppy!! It didn't take much coaxing to get him BACK in the tub, and we finished out the bath. He is such a good puppy. Afterwards, his fur was fluffy and it was hard to tell he was ever shaved. He enjoyed his post-bath towel play, which I've missed. 

We're enjoying more and more freedoms. Big happy sigh!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear's bath*



Brave said:


> We're officially doing so well with walks that I'm having a hard time finding distances that are a) just the right amount of distance and time b) not the same old routes we've been taking for the past 6 weeks.
> 
> This weekend was a big deal in my eyes. Bear had his first post-op bath!!!
> 
> ...


I would love to have been there to see Bear enjoy his bath! They sell rubberized mats to put in bathtub or shower, so you don't slip. 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/rubber-bath-mat/1016434051
Maybe that would help! All of these "firsts!"


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear had an off day last night. So we took the night off. No walk. Hoping he feels better today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Brave said:


> Bear had an off day last night. So we took the night off. No walk. Hoping he feels better today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Everyone has an off day. Hope today is better.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

It is normal to have an off day. Even once the healing is one hundred percent and he is back to full normal activity, he will have days where is sore may it be to running too much or even weather changes. I saw it with Toby. I noticed when it got really cold, his TPLO leg bothered him more, I always wondered if it was because he had that steel plate in there. 

Good luck, hang in there, you guys are doing great


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What fabulous progress you've made. The good days are certainly outweighing the bad ones now. Hoping your sweet boy feels good today. Hugs!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Bear had an off day last night. So we took the night off. No walk. Hoping he feels better today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hope he does better today.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I think it's b/c it's been raining pretty much all night. Pressure changes plus cold weather. DH is letting Bear sleep with me in bed when he leaves (DH still lifts him up into bed) and this morning I found he refused to leave the spot I have kicked my electric blanket (cause I was too hot!) so I wonder if the plate is making it achy and he want's to be warmer. 

It's also understandable since we're progressing with more activity and restrictions. So we just keep trucking. It's so good to get a few hours of snuggling in with Bear. This morning he was adament that he wanted to spend the WHOLE DAY in bed. After my early morning routine, Bear made a bee-line for the bed. After breakfast... bee-line for the bed. After potty breaks... bee-line for the bed. Hmmmmmm... Me thinks he wants to stay in bed. lol!!! 

I'll see how he's doing after work today. With my schedule this week, he'll be crated for the full 9.5 hours. That's alot of time, but it's unavoidable. DH has mandatory OT and won't be off work until I get off work and we're sharing a car so... >.< The good side of that, is he has plenty of restricted rest.  Though I will probably do a moist heat compress and range of motion exercises before our walk... to warm him up a bit.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate the concept of mandatory OT... I know it's a reality of of working but what a drag. 

I wonder if Bear would tolerate leg warmers on wet chilly days? You'd have to train him to accept them I suppose. But they'd be easy enough to make out of wool. If you think it's worth a shot, let me know, I could try to whip up a pair for him... It would be a good question for his doctor too, whether he'll experience discomfort from the plates due to changes in the weather.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I hate the concept of mandatory OT... I know it's a reality of of working but what a drag.
> 
> I wonder if Bear would tolerate leg warmers on wet chilly days? You'd have to train him to accept them I suppose. But they'd be easy enough to make out of wool. If you think it's worth a shot, let me know, I could try to whip up a pair for him... It would be a good question for his doctor too, whether he'll experience discomfort from the plates due to changes in the weather.


It's definitely a topic on another board. The consensus seems to be that weather DOES affect them. IDK what that's going to mean when we head out to the snow. I'll try to get in touch with my surgeon and see what he thinks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today Bear and I took a field trip to a local big box home improvement store. Bear was nervous and super excited. But we got some great socialization done. We worked on commands and loose leash walks and 'watch me'. I'm hoping he'll sleep this evening. Like for a long time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Check into a company called Dogg Leggs. I can get you a link if you want. They make just what you are looking for. Had a pair made for Princess Erin, she loved them !! Wish I lived closer so we could help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

I don't blame Bear for wanting to stay in bed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Just checking in on you and Bear!!:wavey:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're doing ok. We've started playing fetch in the house. Things are looking amazing. 

Bear and I were cuddling and watching television this morning. The perfect way to spend a lazy day. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Cute picture. You both look very happy.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

After our RB-girl, Lacey, had her TPLO and then a repeat to fix a mistake, she ended up with 2 plates in her leg. That leg definitely was affected more by the cold. If we went to play in the snow, we had to limit the amount of time. I always thought I would make her some sort of leggings.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You must have very flexible toes to be able to shoot a selfie with your feet LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> You must have very flexible toes to be able to shoot a selfie with your feet LOL


I made DH take our picture. I wish I was that flexible with a 70 lb dog laying on me.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> I made DH take our picture. I wish I was that flexible with a 70 lb dog laying on me.


I was kidding. But you knew that LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I was kidding. But you knew that LOL


I know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got done w/ our physical therapy, and we've opted to do another 5 weeks which will take up to the end of the year (12/28) and Bear will be 17 weeks post op at that point, I believe. 

Today's rehab was 20 minutes at 1.6 mph. His back legs are slow in the tank, which is why we opted to add the additional time. After rehab, Bear and I did some off-leash training for just a few minutes. He is now crashed out, sleeping at my feet. 

We've reduced his food from 2 cups a day to 1 1/3 cup -1 1/2 cups a day. He's dropped a pound in a week and his tuck is TIGHT again. 

So we keep trudging on. Trying to get more time in our walks every day. We're almost to 20 minutes, and once we get to 30 minutes, options really start opening up for us. I'm really excited. The hard stuff is behind us. We're back to doing things we like.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great news for Bear and for you and DH. I hope it's all coasting from here on out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Just got done w/ our physical therapy, and we've opted to do another 5 weeks which will take up to the end of the year (12/28) and Bear will be 17 weeks post op at that point, I believe.
> 
> Today's rehab was 20 minutes at 1.6 mph. His back legs are slow in the tank, which is why we opted to add the additional time. After rehab, Bear and I did some off-leash training for just a few minutes. He is now crashed out, sleeping at my feet.
> 
> ...


Wow-you and Bear are unstoppable! Did Doc say Bear needs to take off a few pounds? So glad all of the hard stuff is behind you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Wow-you and Bear are unstoppable! Did Doc say Bear needs to take off a few pounds? So glad all of the hard stuff is behind you!


Dr. Serdy said he could gain up to 10 pounds as he gets more of his muscle back, but the rehab specialist was concerned because his tuck was starting to fill in (which is mostly excess weight) so we dropped the food a smidge, and his tuck is back to being tight. He still has gained a few pounds since pre-op, but I am comfortable to say that is muscle weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Big big big news!!!!!

After begging, pleading and twisting my husband's arms last night, Bear got to spend the whole night in bed with us!!!!!

It was so wonderful. It was amazing and words cannot aptly describe how well I slept, how comforting snuggling with him was, and how much I enjoyed our teasing game of "are you awake yet?" this morning (it generally involves covers, wet noses, and giggles)

DH was kinda set against ever letting Bear back in bed because he got so used to having the bed to ourselves, and I think I annoyed him when I put my foot down on it, but after close to 4 months without my bedmate, it was worth it. Bear waited until we got settled under the covers to come up, and then he just sprawled out on top of me, put his head on my chest, let out the deepest sigh and was out cold! 

He did shift around a few times, mostly around my feet, and then when DH goes to work, he sprawls out on his side. But it was magical. So wonderful. We've gotten another piece of normalcy back. 

Just in time for the chilly winter nights. I didn't even have to turn on my electric blanket. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That sounds wonderful. I too enjoy the wake-up nudge. Bentley will sometimes come to the top of the bed by our head and curl into a ball with his head across my shoulder and chest. Love his soft fluffy head. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> That sounds wonderful. I too enjoy the wake-up nudge. Bentley will sometimes come to the top of the bed by our head and curl into a ball with his head across my shoulder and chest. Love his soft fluffy head.


It's a beautiful game. As the morning approaches, I tend to snuggle deeper into the covers, and Bear will crawl up to the opening, and stick his nose in and either press his shockingly cold nose against me or start licking my face. I'll wake up and giggle than burrow deeper. He'll go lay down for another 5-15 minutes than try again. 

When its really time for me to get up, he won't stop bothering me until I start getting out of bed. I'll say, "ok. Lets go" and he'll climb out of bed, but will play with my toes until I'm really out of bed. 

<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, that's really sweet. Snuggle Bear is back


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds lovely, but I'm with your husband. No big dogs in bed. We only have a queen bed and Tayla is a hog, using her legs to push you over.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Your post made me smile! Sounds like a wonderful cuddly time - and more times to come - with your boy. :dblthumb2


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Dr. Serdy said he could gain up to 10 pounds as he gets more of his muscle back, but the rehab specialist was concerned because his tuck was starting to fill in (which is mostly excess weight) so we dropped the food a smidge, and his tuck is back to being tight. He still has gained a few pounds since pre-op, but I am comfortable to say that is muscle weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wouldn't worry too much about his weight just yet… I know you don't want too much weight on him while he recoups, but he's a young dog and once healed will be a highly active dog. I bet any excess weight will melt off him once he is "free." And he does needs the nutrients to add the muscle back on. (Loved the pictures you submitted for the Howloween story… )


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Sounds lovely, but I'm with your husband. No big dogs in bed. We only have a queen bed and Tayla is a hog, using her legs to push you over.


Shhhhh.. don't tell my husband that! :crossfing

DH's main complaint when Bear is in bed is that Bear hogs his wife. If we're cuddling, Bear will try to nose in between us. But I'm putting my foot down here. I love having Bear in bed. 

We've often joked in our relationship about when husbands end up sleeping on the couch, and to date I've never banished him from our bedroom. Occasionally when we're sick, we'll sleep apart, but never out of anger. Last night was the closest I got to kicking DH out of bed. I was SO angry with him over it too. I kept thinking that life (and marriage!) is about compromise, and letting Bear sleep with us tonight was a compromise. I had been SO good for 4 + months, and there was never a complaint before surgery about Bear sleeping with us (and he was 60ish pounds back then!)

But we made up. DH slept in bed with me and the dog. Now let's see if DH and I can come to an agreement over Bear's sleeping arrangements. I told him last night, that we won't ALWAYS have a crate to banish Bear to at night. At some point he's going to be Prince of the house.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about his weight just yet… I know you don't want too much weight on him while he recoups, but he's a young dog and once healed will be a highly active dog. I bet any excess weight will melt off him once he is "free." And he does needs the nutrients to add the muscle back on. (Loved the pictures you submitted for the Howloween story… )


I think so too, but it's easier to cut back on the food than to listen to the therapist lecture me on healthy physique. And the post-op dogs are supposed to be shockingly skinny for the rest of their lives, it seems.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A little 'bed hog' story:

A friend who was visiting from CA and I went camping a few years ago. Ray had a very large part Great Dane rescue named Rex (who'd only ride in the front seat LOL). We set up our campsite at Cherokee National Forest on a small peninsula with rivers on both sides. Slept in the open with our sleeping bags on the sand.

Rex snuggled up next to me that night. I woke up the next morning on the sand 3' from my sleeping bag with Rex on his back, tongue hanging out, firmly in the middle of my sleeping bag, snoring. LOL. Smart boy!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love sleeping with all my three!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Snuggle Bear tight and give him kisses from me!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear woke me up at 3 am this morning because he had to pee. After we got settled again, a decided to watch the video my uncle sent me of them spreading my Dad's ashes. Turns out I wasn't emotionally ready for that. I started crying and Bear in an instant went from the foot of the bed to cuddled up on the pillows with me. I hung on tight and he gave me sweet kisses. And stayed with me until I fell back asleep. 

5:30 he started waking me up again but I brushed him off. 6 am hit, and as the sun created over the mountains I rolled out of bed. Time for a walk! So off we went. Did 20.58 minutes and was only 2 blocks from the local park (so excited!!!!!!). 

Afterwards, I let him roll around in the dew in the back yard. I'm a little concerned we overdid it. He doesn't seem sore, yet. But I'm going to give him some metacam to be safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Bear woke me up at 3 am this morning because he had to pee. After we got settled again, a decided to watch the video my uncle sent me of them spreading my Dad's ashes. Turns out I wasn't emotionally ready for that. I started crying and Bear in an instant went from the foot of the bed to cuddled up on the pillows with me. I hung on tight and he gave me sweet kisses. And stayed with me until I fell back asleep.
> 
> 5:30 he started waking me up again but I brushed him off. 6 am hit, and as the sun created over the mountains I rolled out of bed. Time for a walk! So off we went. Did 20.58 minutes and was only 2 blocks from the local park (so excited!!!!!!).
> 
> ...


Jenn

So sorry-I don't if we can ever be ready! So glad that Bear was there for you, as you are always for him. Sounds like you two got lots of exercise this morning!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> So sorry-I don't if we can ever be ready! So glad that Bear was there for you, as you are always for him. Sounds like you two got lots of exercise this morning!!


We got enough exercise that I was huffing, puffing, sweaty and begging Bear to drag me up our driveway. Bear is still full of spit and vinegar though. Such a puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Kicking myself so hard right now. I tried a "new" route today, underestimated how far/long it would be and ended up OVERwalking Bear. It was a 27 minute walk for 1.18 miles!!! 

He started limping about two-three blocks from home. So I picked him up and carried him the last block home. Got some strange looks from drivers as they passed me. Bear didn't even struggle when I was carrying his 73 lb butt. Guess he was either too tired or in too much pain to care. 

Home now, icing and massaging it. It seems to be his left leg. I can't believe I hurt my Bear. *kick kick kick*

I know he'll get better again. I just feel like a turd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Kicking myself so hard right now. I tried a "new" route today, underestimated how far/long it would be and ended up OVERwalking Bear. It was a 27 minute walk for 1.18 miles!!!
> 
> He started limping about two-three blocks from home. So I picked him up and carried him the last block home. Got some strange looks from drivers as they passed me. Bear didn't even struggle when I was carrying his 73 lb butt. Guess he was either too tired or in too much pain to care.
> 
> ...


Jen: What's done is done. Let it go. I'm sure the ice and massage will help.
I HAVE NO IDEA who you CARRIED him! I can't even lift a 35 lb. bag of dog food!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, he seems a little stiff tonight. But no swelling. Hurray!!! 

Depending on how he feels tomorrow, I might skip his walk. Or maybe do a short one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe he should go on the 'injured reserve list' (like football and baseball) for a day or two


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't kick yourself too hard!! You two will be fine. You have been doing a great job and will continue to do so!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Checking in on Bear and you! Have a great day!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is doing good this morning, but no walk. I have an orthodontist appt this morning that prevented us from taking our morning walk, and DH didn't want me to "push" it. 

DH's is off today and so he promised to walk Bear while I'm at work. Something simple and sweet. 

Hope y'all have a great day!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Sounds lovely, but I'm with your husband. No big dogs in bed. We only have a queen bed and Tayla is a hog, using her legs to push you over.


Life is so unfair! Now that I no longer live in the same house with my husband and therefore could have a dog in bed with me for the first time since I was married (that would be 36 years ago), I have a dog who won't climb stairs!!!

Back when I was a child my brother and I used to *fight* over who would get to sleep with our spaniel, Dilly!


NewfieMom


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

NewfieMom said:


> Life is so unfair! Now that I no longer live in the same house with my husband and therefore could have a dog in bed with me for the first time since I was married (that would be 36 years ago), I have a dog who won't climb stairs!!!
> 
> Back when I was a child my brother and I used to *fight* over who would get to sleep with our spaniel, Dilly!
> 
> ...


When I was kid, our Golden was an "outside" dog and only got to come in when it rained. He was barricaded into the kitchen so he didn't spread muck around the carpets. My mom shouldn't have put the animal lover in the bedroom connected to the kitchen AND the one with a sliding door to the backyard. Guess who I snuck into my room every chance I got? :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Guess who I snuck into my room every chance I got? :


Beautiful!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Brave said:


> When I was kid, our Golden was an "outside" dog and only got to come in when it rained. He was barricaded into the kitchen so he didn't spread muck around the carpets. My mom shouldn't have put the animal lover in the bedroom connected to the kitchen AND the one with a sliding door to the backyard. Guess who I snuck into my room every chance I got? :


I am glad you rescued your Golden from being banished to the yard! I always thought it was cruel and unusual punishment to keep a dog outside. Now, of course, I have a Newfoundland that I often cannot get to come inside! He asserted his independence the first month we had him (January 2011) when he was 16 months old. It was 17 degrees one night and he balked at coming in. There was snow on the ground and it was, he told me, just perfect for sleeping. So I gave in and let him sleep outdoors. No dog of mine had ever before spent a night outside during any season or any weather!

He also likes the rain, although he hates thunder and tore all the siding off the front of our house when he couldn't get in during a thunderstorm.

It takes him a long time before he feels the rain due to his very thick double coats of fur, so he often looks like a drowned rat before he wants to come in from rain _sans_ thunder. He is getting better, though, and now knows what, "It's raining" means.

NewfieMom


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This mornings walk was adventurous. I did a similar route (modified to be shorter) like the route from two days ago. We got back to the house in 19 minutes, so I made us walk to the end of the block and turn around. We finished the walk in 23:36 and we went 0.99 miles. 

The walk was uneventful until the end. As we were passing a house on our block, the owner opened their garage door to leave for work. Well, their golden was loose in the garage and as soon as he saw Bear, he went after him. As soon as it happened, I moved Bear behind me, and yelled, "WOAH" The owner crawled under her garage door (it was only about 1/4 of the way up, that's how quickly this happened) to catch her dog. She was very apologetic and said, "He's normally very friendly." and I thanked her for being so nice and responsive (unlike the chihuahua owner we ran into a few weeks back) and we carried on our way. No harm no foul, but I am seriously considering carrying an air horn or pepper spray with me. IDK though. 

Anyways, Bear is fine. No limping. No swelling. Perfect! And we're so close to 25 minutes!!! 

Yesterday with out the walk, Bear was a nightmare. I was losing my mind trying to cope with him boundless energy. But I knew I brought it on myself because I didn't exercise him. In about 2 weeks, we should hit the 30 minute target and can start trotting and long-line workouts. 

As it stands, I'll take us about 15 minutes to get to the park down the road, plus 15 minutes back. So once Bear is easily walking 30-40 minutes, I'll take him to the park and work on long-lead exercises. He'll be happy as a clam. Can you believe it's only been 10 weeks? Before long, I'll be having play dates with Gibbs!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Now that "winter" is here, I've noticed that Bear prefers to be up in bed with us. During the summer, he would start in bed, but soon thereafter move to the floor because the bed was just too got with three bodies in it. Now that its chilly (so cal version) and we don't turn on the furnace until we absolutely have to (we use an electric blanket to stay warm at night because its cheaper on our utilities bill), Bear stays in bed ALL night long and he sprawls out at the foot of the bed, where the blanket gets the warmest. And he sleeps hard now. When I get up, he doesn't move or wake up. I can cover him with blankets and he doesn't care. Sometimes I get so worried I wake him up to make sure he's still alive. 

I wonder if its an age thing, a season thing, or just whatever feels best on his legs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet the heat feels good on his legs. And since he's getting more and more exercise, he's conking out. Also he's a teenager now.... If he's anything like human teens, sound sleep is no problem! 

I wonder, once he's healed, if he will prefer a heating pad on his legs to the ice when he gets stiff? Can't wait to see pictures of him running on "freedom day."


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today has been non-stop. But the afternoon was glorious. We got sloshed at our neighbors. We brought Bear over to say hi and our new friends were amazed at how well behaved he was. One of their friends was a bit of an anatomy term. He tried to alpha roll Bear even though Bear was laying down at my feet being perfect. Bear pushed back at him (put his mouth no teeth on his arm) and then shrinked away to my side. I told him to back off, Bear was fine. He told me I don't know how to handle Bear because his uncle trains dogs. Uh huh. Sure. Keep telling me I don't know the dog I've had for a year that you've spent less than 5 minutes with. Uh huh. I decided to take Bear back home. Our neighbors were sad because Bear is so happy and loving and they wanted more time with him, but oh well. 

Other than that we had great fun. Bear did great at therapy too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

You have been a real warrior for Bear and he's done the same for you. A golden connection. 
Socal winter-wimps. That's winter "lite" -I dont doubt that Bear like the frienly surroundings-you--


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Brave said:


> I decided to take Bear back home. Our neighbors were sad because Bear is so happy and loving and they wanted more time with him, but oh well.
> 
> *Bear did great at therapy too.*


Of course he did. And he was very smart to go home when he did, too! He is a very bright young man!!!


Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Can you believe it's only been 10 weeks? Before long, I'll be having play dates with Gibbs!!


We can't wait! 

So proud of you, how you've handled this whole thing. Bear is a lucky, lucky dog. :--heart:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear has the best mom!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is a little stiff and limpy today. I think it's because we ran out of fish oil a few days ago and haven't gotten a refill yet. I let him roll around in the grass for a few minutes to keep his spirits up. Debating about our walk today or not. We're so close to 25 minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably good to walk for a least little while...will help loosen him up...maybe not as long as yesterday...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just had an AWESOME training session at home. Worked on impulse control and some fetch commands. I made him do a walk fetch, and slow corners to be easy on his legs. 

I got him down on:
-drop
-take
-pull
-sit
-down
-stay
-bring
-touch

It's really good that he's getting more and more into praise as a reward instead of treats. Makes training sessions more fun for both of us. 

I cannot believe my hellhound held a stay when I tossed his FAVORITE toy (rope toy) over his head and across the room and then STAYED DOWN until I released him, promptly fetched the toy and delivered it to my hand. 

/swoon

It's so great to be able to do stuff with him again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We opted for a walk. I tried to do less than last time, and ended up doing the same (so at least it wasn't more). By the end of the walk, I was hurting more than Bear. 

We're icing, massaging and PROMing to try to work the kinks out. This is our first off day in a while. So glad those dark days are behind us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You shouldn't be surprised at anything. Bear is one big, beautiful, bright boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Jen

I really am sure it's fine to take a day off, when Bear or you are sore and limping!
Since you've trained Bear so wonderfully, can you take a trip to my house to train Tucker and Tonka?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think walking when were a little sore is good for both of us. It does make the muscles loosen up a bit. I'm horribly out of shape, but find I lose my breath later and later in the walk. 

I'm also teach Bear "go home" so every walk when we hit our property, I undo his leash and say "go home" and Bear will trot up the driveway and wait for me.

I'm a bit emotional today. I broke the chain that had my Dad's memorial pendant on, the scale refuses to weigh me, and I'm missing my Dad very much today. I broke down crying when I was getting dressed and Bear came up, stood his front legs on the bed and have me a Bear hug. Than I said, "let's go for a walk" and he went crazy. Spinning in circles, trying to bring me his leash. <3 him so much. 

DH finally got the see how much he loves and looks forward to these walks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We went 26:30 minutes and 1.12 miles! We were literally 20 feet from the park. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*



Brave said:


> We went 26:30 minutes and 1.12 miles! We were literally 20 feet from the park.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow!! So sorry the chain broke! Your DAD is with you always!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> We went 26:30 minutes and 1.12 miles! We were literally 20 feet from the park.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Woot woot woot! Getting closer... 

:appl::appl::appl:
:artydude:artydude:artydude
:drummer::drummer::drummer:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

At the tail end of the walk, when I unhook the leash and tell him to go home, we decided to play "climb the front yard" and he was SO happy to chase me down this morning. Took the hill (about 35 degree angle) without any problems and beat me to the top. His eyes were just A LIGHT with mischief.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> We went 26:30 minutes and 1.12 miles! We were literally 20 feet from the park.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We skipped our walk this morning. Both Bear and I needed a break. So instead we got some off-leash time in. 

Practicing our Stand/Stay. This is truly an amazing example of his control and willingness to listen to me. Here Bear is faced with the one thing he has been dancing to run around in... FREEDOM! And here he stands, patiently waiting for me to say "OK"








He immediately started picking up fronds from our yucca plant and twirling them around like batons.








He got to play with his Chuck-It Fetch Kick ball. It's only been a few months since he got to chew on this. He even tried to take it inside with me.








Finally, he cuddled up against me tonight. Love this boy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking GREAT!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking good, Bear!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Took a long (time) walk for less distance. 33 minutes and we went 1.09 miles. The reason it took longer? Me (my feet hurt) and we brushed up on some training (namely sit when I stop). I tried to work some jogging in, but we went a grand total of ten feet before Bear got so excited to run that he started jumping up and dog like a pogo stick. So scratch that idea for now. 

As we were coming home, Bear went totally berserk; barking, pulling, lunging - I was exasperated. Until I saw WHAT he was barking at. There was a homeless person (I assume) sleeping in my neighbor's front garden and they were adjusting a cardboard box over themselves (which is what spooked Bear). Good catch, cause I didn't see him at all. 

We'll see if the longer time has any effect on his legs today. I'm hoping not but who knows. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear Bear is doing so well, it's been a long journey for you both. 

It's starting to come full circle and he's enjjoying life as he should. 

He looks fantastic-great job Mom.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really great to hear Bear is doing so well, it's been a long journey for you both.
> 
> It's starting to come full circle and he's enjjoying life as he should.
> 
> He looks fantastic-great job Mom.


Thanks! I was just thinking about you this morning, too. Wondering how you are. 

I am so happy his leg problems are behind us. It's so good to have him in bed with us again, and enjoying the backyard again, and not worrying about "is he ok? Is he in pain?" (Etc) 

This week, Bear has earned his "roam free during the day" badge. No more crate for him!! Next: "leashes hold us back" and if we're really lucky "snow! Where have you been all my life."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad Bear is such a good watchdog. I doubt anyone will ever mess with your house with him in it! 

It sounds like Bear's rehab has really helped you get going too (sorry about the sore feet though). That's really great. By the time he's ready to go full steam the two of you will be in good shape! I love his sleepy face pic.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Glad Bear is such a good watchdog. I doubt anyone will ever mess with your house with him in it!
> 
> It sounds like Bear's rehab has really helped you get going too (sorry about the sore feet though). That's really great. By the time he's ready to go full steam the two of you will be in good shape! I love his sleepy face pic.


It's pretty amazing the difference in mind set. If I were to walk for myself only, chances are I wouldn't walk. But since Bear NEEDS his exercise, I walk more and more often. Looks like we'll be in great shape for the Humane Society 5K in May! 

Can ppl walk a half marathon? 13.1 miles seems daunting but if we can do 1 mile... That turns into 3 miles.... Next thing you know we'll be doing 13 miles. At our current average speed, 13 miles should take us 4.5 hours to finish. I could do that. I think. Maybe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*



Brave said:


> Thanks! I was just thinking about you this morning, too. Wondering how you are.
> 
> I am so happy his leg problems are behind us. It's so good to have him in bed with us again, and enjoying the backyard again, and not worrying about "is he ok? Is he in pain?" (Etc)
> 
> ...


AW-WWW!! I love the Bear and Mom updates everyday!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and I have a BIG BIG day ahead of us. We have rehab then we're going to visit Bear's rescue at one of their adoption events and show him off. The rescue has been great with emotional support and research from Day 1. When Bear was diagnosed, we told the rescue and word quickly spread around to the various members and volunteers so I promised to show him off when he's all better. With luck we'll get to see Bear's foster mom too! I was texting with her last night and she is super excited to see Bear and so is the rest of her family. 

On a separate note - people are frustrating. I had a woman tell me that the only reason Bear is using the underwater treadmill is because it's "IN" and the "popular, trending" thing but it's a waste of money and I'm irresponsible to spend money on rehab IF I don't have emergency money saved up for any other possible veterinary care for Bear. Cause ya know $700 for 15 weeks of rehab is so much more expensive than the $8,000 surgery we just did. /sigh

Never mind the fact that I researched the living daylights out of what would be best for BEAR. TTA vs TPLO. Rehab regimes. Various doctors. Supplements and dosages, etc. And I truly believe that the underwater treadmill has helped us get to where we are today. We're doing 30 minute walks, going more than a MILE and we're not even 3 months post-op on a BILATERAL surgery!! 

Feeling cranky this morning.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

If a weight-assistive treadmill is good enough for Kobe Bryant's rehab, I think it's probably good enough for Bear's, too. Ignore those meddlesome witches. You have done absolutely fantastic things for Bear, and your decisions have all been good ones, with nothing but Bear's best interests in mind. 

That half-marathon thing would be good for you. My mom walked a full marathon at 60+ years old. I've run 16 marathons, all of them after age 40, and I started as a 250 lb. couch potato just beginning a walking program. You can do it, and the sky's the limit! But Bear should not. We humans are built for much greater endurance than dogs are, even though dogs are built for endurance, too.

I want to know how long it will be before Bear and Gibbs can romp together.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen, hope you all have fun at the adoption event! Have you been in touch with any of Bear's sibling's families to tell them about his TPLO? 

The comments about the underwater treadmill are ... Well ... Weird. The whole concept makes so much sense and is very logical. 

I bet Bear will come home tired and crash....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You know what they say about opinions ... 

You've done and are doing a terrific job! Can't wait for pics of Bear, face in the wind, running down the beach.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're just leaving the adoption event. This time we had three people ask about Bear. Cause he is the cutest and very well behaved. I had to break it to them that he has found his forever home with me. 

It was so good to see the volunteers at the rescue. They were so sweet to us and so proud and happy to see Bear. Bear just soaked it all in. Tail wagging, tongue hanging out, eager to flop over for a belly rub at any given moment. The coordinators came over and thanked me personally for how much I've done with and for Bear. They told me they've had people surrender their dogs over one knee blowing, let alone two! And their sincerity really took my breath away. I feel so blessed that of ALL the families who put in applications they picked ME, and blessed ME with baby Bear. 

The volunteers were shocked with how well Bear is for only being 11 weeks post-op. I'm hoping by the end of next month we can start doing play-dates again. 

Rehab went great too! He is up to 1.8 mph in the tank. His legs are much more equal in pace now then try we're four weeks ago (two weeks ago even!). When we were waiting in the front office, another dog owner came in and asked if our dogs could greet each other. I said no and explained Bear gets very hyper and can be overpowering at first. He looked at me like I was lying and said, "he looks so calm and mellow." I had told Bear to settle, so he was just relaxing on the floor. 

Right after the other owner said that, our therapist came out and as soon as Bear saw her, he just exploded with energy. He literally went from laying down to pulling me across the floor to say hi and didn't stop until we were in the tank. See. Lots of energy. Lol!!!

Kathleen - we told the siblings owners about it when it was first diagnosed and we send emails for birthdays and pictures to update them but NONE of them respond to me anymore. Idk why. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> We're just leaving the adoption event. This time we had three people ask about Bear. Cause he is the cutest and very well behaved. I had to break it to them that he has found his forever home with me.
> 
> It was so good to see the volunteers at the rescue. They were so sweet to us and so proud and happy to see Bear. Bear just soaked it all in. Tail wagging, tongue hanging out, eager to flop over for a belly rub at any given moment. The coordinators came over and thanked me personally for how much I've done with and for Bear. They told me they've had people surrender their dogs over one knee blowing, let alone two! And their sincerity really took my breath away. I feel so blessed that of ALL the families who put in applications they picked ME, and blessed ME with baby Bear.
> 
> ...


You must be so proud of Bear! Bear has the best parents!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tomorrow marks the end of 12 weeks post- op and we've finally taken down the x-pen that sectioned off the side yard from the big backyard. Bear now has full access both inside and out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> Tomorrow marks the end of 12 weeks post- op and we've finally taken down the x-pen that sectioned off the side yard from the big backyard. Bear now has full access both inside and out.


Yeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaw! That's just terrific!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Go Bear!

:artydudearty2:arty:


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Get ready to play and chase that little furball like crazy 

You guys deserve to have all the fun


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brave said:


> Tomorrow marks the end of 12 weeks post- op and we've finally taken down the x-pen that sectioned off the side yard from the big backyard. Bear now has full access both inside and out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YAY!!! You must be soooo relieved! When you get a chance, we'd love to see some video of your Bear "dancing it up"!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DH doesn't know how I do it. How do I get Bear to pee and come back inside? How?!?! How?!?!

Well, before we go out I tell Bear "just potty and come right back) and he'll just walk out a few feet, tinkle and come back. When he is playing outside, I just say, "I'm leaving!" and by the time I reach the door he is coming on in. 

I am so lucky!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Tomorrow marks the end of 12 weeks post- op and we've finally taken down the x-pen that sectioned off the side yard from the big backyard. Bear now has full access both inside and out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

This is WONDERFUL NEWS!! Doing Happy Dance for Bear and you!!:wave::wavey::wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> DH doesn't know how I do it. How do I get Bear to pee and come back inside? How?!?! How?!?!
> 
> Well, before we go out I tell Bear "just potty and come right back) and he'll just walk out a few feet, tinkle and come back. When he is playing outside, I just say, "I'm leaving!" and by the time I reach the door he is coming on in.
> 
> ...


Jen: I need you to come to our house and teach Tucker and Tonka this!
Kisses and hugs to Bear!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been A BAD BAD BAD mom this week. No walks. Not a single one. It's my early shift this week and after work I could not physically muster the energy to take Bear out. Instead we enjoyed some off-leash backyard time (of which he overdid it twice, ahhh puppy enthusiasm). I'm a little scared to see the rehab therapist on Saturday. I'm sure I'll get an earful from her about not walking Bear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> I've been A BAD BAD BAD mom this week. No walks. Not a single one. It's my early shift this week and after work I could not physically muster the energy to take Bear out. Instead we enjoyed some off-leash backyard time (of which he overdid it twice, ahhh puppy enthusiasm). I'm a little scared to see the rehab therapist on Saturday. I'm sure I'll get an earful from her about not walking Bear.


Jenn

You are doing the best you can! Everything will be fine. Work is a necessary evil!!
Happy Thanksgiving to you, Hubby and Bear!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're having a string of bad days. Bear is stiff and gimpy. And nothing I do helps. Limit exercise. Increase exercise. No pain killers. Yes pain killers. Massage. Icing. Heat. Hot tubing it. 

Just trying to ride this out. 

His legs have really beefed up since we started allowing off-leash activity. He doesn't seem to be affected by the gimp. But he is visibly limping and stiffer to get up. I wonder if its the weather. We have had a storm sitting on top of us for about a week now. I hope once it passes, his limp will clear up. In the time being, lots of love and TLC and endless cuddles and massage.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope it is the cooler, damp weather. I know I am a little stiff.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> We're having a string of bad days. Bear is stiff and gimpy. And nothing I do helps. Limit exercise. Increase exercise. No pain killers. Yes pain killers. Massage. Icing. Heat. Hot tubing it.
> 
> Just trying to ride this out.
> 
> His legs have really beefed up since we started allowing off-leash activity. He doesn't seem to be affected by the gimp. But he is visibly limping and stiffer to get up. I wonder if its the weather. We have had a storm sitting on top of us for about a week now. I hope once it passes, his limp will clear up. In the time being, lots of love and TLC and endless cuddles and massage.


Jenn

It's probably just the weather. Let us know how he is.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> It's probably just the weather. Let us know how he is.


He is still a bit gimpy, but less so than he was last week. He's starting to have some trouble getting up. He struggles a bit if he's been laying down for a long time. He also fumbled getting into bed this weekend. He appears no worse for the wear. I think this is just a seasonal thing when it gets damp and chilly. So we give rub downs, massages, and he gets endless cuddles in bed. When he's struggling, I just go help him up. It's the least I could do. We try to take it easier on the stiff days. Make sure to do a warm-up and a cool-down for exercise. 

The weekend, Bear has been ALL about Daddy. He is plastered to DH's side for EVERYTHING. It feels so good to watch the boys bond. 

I'm wondering if I need to get Bear leggings for the winter time. His fur has come back (not so much in length) in thickness and density, so I'm just a little befuzzled by the phenomena.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I would try the leg warmers. Heat is good for joint pain and healing. It gets the blood flowing and things moving even if the joint isn't. I have rheumatoid arthritis and although I used to be an icing fanatic, I know now the joy of heat. I hope he does better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I would ask the vet and therapist about Bear and if leggings would be good for him until the fur grows back. Did you tell them about Bear being a little gimpy now.
Might be the weather.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> I would ask the vet and therapist about Bear and if leggings would be good for him until the fur grows back. Did you tell them about Bear being a little gimpy now.
> Might be the weather.


We asked the therapist, and she said the way he is moving is normal for the healing process, which he will still be considered in until 6 months post-op. 

This morning, he seemed so much better. He is still walking a little funky, but he doesn't seem stiff or uncomfortable like last week. We got some rain overnight, and I wonder if it caused the pressure to ease up and if the change in pressure is what is/was causing the discomfort. This morning he was all about playing, and fun, and goofy faces.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> We asked the therapist, and she said the way he is moving is normal for the healing process, which he will still be considered in until 6 months post-op.
> 
> This morning, he seemed so much better. He is still walking a little funky, but he doesn't seem stiff or uncomfortable like last week. We got some rain overnight, and I wonder if it caused the pressure to ease up and if the change in pressure is what is/was causing the discomfort. This morning he was all about playing, and fun, and goofy faces.


So glad to hear Bear is doing better and the therapist said this is part of the healing process!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Checking in on you and Bear!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't hesitate to give Bear some pain meds when he gets limpy.
I would also think it is the weather that is causing flare ups and when he runs too much. It will get better.
I noticed around here, that Toby was stiffer in rainy and in cold weather. I think that metal plate in his leg made him feel the cold faster.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

His knees are knobby lately. Like there is a physical lump. He is either used to it and not showing it OR it doesn't hurt anymore. His gait is mostly back to normal. 

I know I give him more liberties than most ppl do at 14 weeks post op. But I truly think USING the leg is what is going to let it rebuild faster. He can now jump into bed. Jump into the car. Jump out of the car. Jump into the sofa. We do chase each other in the backyard and he has his zoomies again (thank god!!!). We only have 3-4 more weeks of the underwater treadmill. But I can already feel a vast improvement in muscle mass. His legs feel muscular instead of boney. 

The vet only allowed us metacam. No more tramadol. So I'm not sure I metacam will be enough relief. Ya know? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sure the Metacam will help when he is sore. I would give it to him. 

I am glad Bear is doing so well. It is always so nice to see them running again, isn't it? 

I agree with getting him up and moving after the initial three months. Toby was up and running at 8 weeks and would have continued so, if his HD hip had not given out around the same time and he had the FHO. But 2 weeks after FHO which was 10 weeks after TPLO, the surgeon told me to let him lose and I did and boy was he running and having fun and he built up his muscle mass in both hind legs so fast. I kept track with other people who had the same surgeries for their dogs with a more conservative approach and their dogs were so much further behind in healing and building back up than Toby.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The ortho group I belong to, some ppl are still sleeping on an air mattress with their dog 6 months post-op. no couch time. No off-leash time. 

Our surgeon was very specific. Go slow but steady. By 16 weeks he needs to be back to full activity. I'm finally feeling comfortable with his body to allow play dates. His gait is not 100% but I think that's more a matter of fine tuning and getting his muscles to recognize that they don't need to bunny hop. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You've done an amazing job. Look were you were a few months ago, and look where you are now. It was hard to see him ever running back then. Just think, in just a little while he'll be running on the beach to his heart's content.

Kudos to you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



dborgers said:


> You've done an amazing job. Look were you were a few months ago, and look where you are now. It was hard to see him ever running back then. Just think, in just a little while he'll be running on the beach to his heart's content.
> 
> Kudos to you!


Jenn

I totally agree!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree that Bear has had the best care possible. You should feel good about what you've done.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We had a nice soak (rain) last night. It seems for now, his string of bad days are over.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> We had a nice soak (rain) last night. It seems for now, his string of bad days are over.


Glad to hear this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Just stopping in to see how you and Bear are doing!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This week is my early shift, and Bear is doing fabulous! He is spending more and more time off leash, and his legs are really bulking up. We played some kick-it fetch yesterday, and he was having the best fun ever. He is running more smoothly, but there is still some bunny hopping. He has gained about a pound in two weeks, and I think it's all muscle. He is walking more smoothly again, less gimp. He's zooming longer, and has more stamina. My joyful puppy (that's always been there), so starting to really shine through and express himself. 

We have taken to ending the day with cuddles in bed while watching Disney movies. Last night was Tangled and Bear almost jumped into the TV when he saw the horse come on screen. His knees feel magnificent. His range of motion is amazing, and he stretches ALL the time on his own now. I'm so happy with his progress and where we are.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's great, Jenn  Go BEAR!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jen, that's great, what a great way to end the year, you have been such a fabulous dogmom. Bear is so lucky, and he is looking so very handsome x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You and Bear have done all of the work and I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

A long bumpy road for you and Bear, but it looks like it is smoothing out nicely thanks to all your hard work and dedication (love).


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Bear is doing so well...you have done a wonderful job caring for him...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Another major milestone in his recovery. Last night, due to an emergency with a dear friend, we had two furry houseguests. Bear has had his official first play date. I was worried he would be sore or would get gimpy while playing. So far so great!!! He played for about an hour then got to spend 2 hours in the car with all the dogs to rest and finally spent the rest of the night (easily 5 hours) playing around. 

We separated the dogs in our respective rooms come bedtime and Bear slept like the dead. He was a little stiff this morning, but that is to be expected. His knees feel great. He doesn't seem tender. 

Yay!!!!!!!!!!

Now lets see how he feels over the course of the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bear, glad you're 'living the life', little buddy! Have fun!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy 16th week post-op!!! That's right! The final and last week before Bear is "cleared" for FULL activity. Which we're pretty much doing already, but I hope to venture out to the dog beach now that "winter" is here and it is likely to be more deserted. 

Anyways, here are some pictures I took of Bear's first play-date. 

He is limping today, but we're OVER DOING it since we're on day 3 of having houseguests. Normally we would rest a few weeks between play dates but that is impossible in the current circumstances. 

Enjoy watching Bear BACK IN ACTION! 

The best I could do to "pose" three dogs in chaos
















































































This evening practicing down-stays


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pics!!! Bear looks so very happy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

I just love Bear's pics!!
Who are the houseguests?
How long are they staying.

You and Bear have done an EXCELLENT JOB!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I just love Bear's pics!!
> Who are the houseguests?
> How long are they staying.
> 
> You and Bear have done an EXCELLENT JOB!!


My best friend and her two dogs. They came over, I think on Tuesday and she has promised they will leave today. The situation was an emergency. They live up in the mountains where it is about 30° at night. They have no food. No propane (so no heat). No money because their only car just kicked the bucket. No one was going to be at the house for more than a few days (cause no car) and my BFF had to be able to get to work every day this week. It's easier to ask someone to drive you when it's a 20 minute drive vs. a 2 hour drive. Aside from the work aspect, I wasn't about to leave her at her place with some many things going wrong. It's been a really hard 18 months for her family. Most people would throw their hands up and give in after half of what she has gone through. But she keeps fighting. So I do what I can to help. I can't help monetarily. But I can provide a safe space for her to crash when needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're a saint!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm just now catching up Jen, I am SO happy to hear how Bear is doing!!! :banana: You have both been remarkable throughout this whole ordeal, I don't know that I could have handled it but you did a brilliant job! 
Also taking in your friend...yes I agree...you are a saint! {{{hugz}}}


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You have done such a great job,taking care of bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Y'all are beyond sweet!! And I'm NO saint. You do things for those you love because even though they may not be blood, they are very much family. And it's been a joy having my BFF over. We keep different hours, but we enjoy ourselves immensely when we're awake at the same time.  

I honestly don't know HOW I survived the past 15 weeks, let alone the past 9 MONTHS. I remember feeling so lost, overwhelmed, exhausted, frustrated, scared, helpless, and stressed. And we managed to make it to the other side of the tunnel!! And the really special part in all of this is Bear. He could have fought me. He could have made this a living nightmare. But through all of this: the endless exams, the sticking/poking/prodding, the manhandling, the painful manipulations, the denial of fun, the extended crate time, the actual surgery, being alone in a strange place without anything familiar for two days, coming home and not being able to move comfortably, not being allowed in bed with Ma and Dad, not being allowed on the couch suddenly, decrease in cuddles, holding still for massage/icing/PROMs, trusting me enough to get in the underwater tank, being patient enough to let me move him around instead of just going where and how he wanted, the frustratingly gradual increase in limitations.... all of this was Bear. 

He has proven to be spunky, graceful, silly, patient, understanding, loving, trusting, and truly biddable. Everything we've gone through has been 100% worth it, to have Mr. Bear in our life. EVERY SECOND! He has become my emotional support animal, that I didn't even know I needed. He is able to make me smile and giggle with the simplest expressions. I would gladly move mountains for him, because he has already moved mountains for me. Let me tell you! You have missed out on a great experience until you have Bear throw all 72 lbs at you, pin you down and kiss you until you convulse with giggles, just to jump off and bring you a toy to play with. Or when he does his figure 8s and dance around when I come home. BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

P.S.... guess whose 16 months old today.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so happy for you! . Bear's health is the best Christmas present you could receive this year  

HAPPY 16 MONTHS BEAR!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 5 and the last day with house guests. I'm home with the munchkins and Bear is doing great!!!!!! The limp seems to have resolved itself between limited activity, metacam, and rest. I give them 30 minutes to play in the morning and then everyone has to settle. Bear is in my lap, one is on the dog bed and one is on the rug. 

It's so interesting to watch the dynamics. Bear is more cuddly (and openly cuddly) than before. And my eldest cat will sit on the sofa and give everyone the stink eye. I feel like he's trying to mediate things. Both cats have a new found respect and adoration of Bear. This morning my littlest actually sat next to Bear's head in bed for cuddles. 

It's amazing how animals acclimate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> P.S.... guess whose 16 months old today.


Happy 16 month old birthday Bear!!

I just love reading about all of the fun you guys are having with your houseguests!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

A VERY HAPPY 16 months to you, Bear!! You certainly are a sweetie-pie! :smooch:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We still have house guests. At this point, idk when they will be leaving. In the meantime we get some cute photos. 









Bear has never gotten to play tug with another dog before. 









He is so happy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The look on Bear's face after tug says "I LIKE IT!!"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Love the pics of Bear and your Houseguest!
Kisses and hugs to Bear-he looks so happy and just marvelous!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Our house guests are gone and things are settling down at the house. We saw our general practice vet on Sunday for our annual exam and re-vaccinations. We have a free-standing prescription for tramadol for those gimpy days, which is a relief. And we are planning on running a "mini" panel once a year to keep an eye on his liver and kidneys, from his use of the NSAIDS. He is doing great! The vet was concerned that he doesn't have as much muscle mass as he should have, but I feel we are a long cry from where we were four months ago. Yesterday marked the end of ALL restrictions. We are officially out of post-op care and 16 weeks are in the bag.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so glad Bear is doing so good!! You should be very proud of the great job the two of you have done!! By the looks of all the pics, I am sure Bear is going to miss the houseguests.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SandyK said:


> I am so glad Bear is doing so good!! You should be very proud of the great job the two of you have done!! By the looks of all the pics, I am sure Bear is going to miss the houseguests.


Christmas Day were going to the BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And he actually is enjoying having me all to himself. This morning when i tried I get up, he laid across my legs and bum and just became a dead weight. "5 more minutes, Bear?" And he came over to my side to snuggle. "Ok. 5 more minutes" which didn't include ANY sleeping. Just lots of kisses and sweet nothing's. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brave said:


> Our house guests are gone and things are settling down at the house. We saw our general practice vet on Sunday for our annual exam and re-vaccinations. We have a free-standing prescription for tramadol for those gimpy days, which is a relief. And we are planning on running a "mini" panel once a year to keep an eye on his liver and kidneys, from his use of the NSAIDS. He is doing great! The vet was concerned that he doesn't have as much muscle mass as he should have, but I feel we are a long cry from where we were four months ago. Yesterday marked the end of ALL restrictions. We are officially out of post-op care and 16 weeks are in the bag.


Re the NSAIDS, consider instead regularly adding 1 teaspoon turmeric to Bear's food. Might be able to wean him off the NSAIDS.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> Re the NSAIDS, consider instead regularly adding 1 teaspoon turmeric to Bear's food. Might be able to wean him off the NSAIDS.


He won't be on any NSAIDS once the metacam is gone. Tramadol is an opiate, I believe. But since he has been using them, the vet wants to keep an eye on his liver and kidneys. 

I'll keep the turmeric as a thought. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased Bear is doing so well, hope you all have a very happy christmas x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> He won't be on any NSAIDS once the metacam is gone. Tramadol is an opiate, I believe. But since he has been using them, the vet wants to keep an eye on his liver and kidneys.
> 
> I'll keep the turmeric as a thought.


You're right, Tramadol is an opiate.

It warms my heart to see Bear being able to act like a young boy again


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today is our last underwater treadmill session. Yay!!!!!

Bear has been limpy the past couple of days. I don't know if we overdid it or what, but I feel confident in our routine and regimen. Who knows if he will ALWAYS have some bad days, if so, I can deal with it. A bad day here or there is nothing compared to the months before. 

Our tramadol arrived last night, just in the nick of time, so Bear has been on moderate rest w/ metacam (and now tramadol) for a couple days. He seems to be doing much better today. 

I honestly wonder if it's just the cold that makes him achy. As with all things, we will see as time passes how he handles the different "seasons" of SoCal. 

We didn't get to go to the beach on Christmas, because that is when the limp showed up. I was bummed, but it was for the best. The beach will always be there. Bear will be up for it soon. 

Thank you everyone for your support, love, kindness, and friendship. I will continue to update this thread, but it will most likely be at random intervals. I'm very happy to finally close the book on this year. Bear and I have so much more to experience next year.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

So glad Bear had his last underwater treadmill session yesterday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Sorry I haven't been around as much.
How is Bear doing?
Kisses and hugs to him!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen is Bear officially "sprung" from all restrictions? Can he do all things now?


----------



## leoandharvsmum (Jan 9, 2014)

So pleased Bear is recovering nicely, my boy Harvey had to have both cruciate ligaments repaired this time last year. Our vet used the TPLO method and Harvey is now 100% sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Does Bear have anymore restrictions, or can he do everything now!?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is doing great. He took a tumble a couple days ago but the limping only lasted for a couple hours. The hardest thing to break is the bunny hopping. 

He has no restrictions anymore. Yay!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

It's amazing all you've gone through in a short time and you're coming out the other side finally with Bear's treatments. Great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*



Brave said:


> Bear is doing great. He took a tumble a couple days ago but the limping only lasted for a couple hours. The hardest thing to break is the bunny hopping.
> 
> He has no restrictions anymore. Yay!!!!!
> 
> ...


So glad to hear he is doing wonderfully! I think the bunny hopping is so cute-is it
bad for him to do that?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear he is doing wonderfully! I think the bunny hopping is so cute-is it
> bad for him to do that?


It could be a sign of weakness. Bunny hopping is also a sign of hip dysplasia. Bear was diagnosed as mildly dysplastic when his mobility problems first came about, but her therapist felt the bunny hoping was simple muscle memory from bunny hopping for so long (because his legs were too weak to support his weight and the force of his running with a normal gait)....

So we lung Bear. I've lunged horses before but never a dog, and let me tell you it's hard!! A horse is taught their gaits (walk, trot, canter, gallop) and the cues that go with them. A dog, no so much. 

Bear trots well, but when he moves into a run, he goes back into the bunny hop. The therapist told us to take him to the highest speed w/o bunny hopping and maintain that than move it up for a minute and then take it down again. Overtime his muscles will strengthen and he will stop bunny hopping. 

It's the longest process of all of this. 

But I'm hoping getting back into obedience classes and doggie play dates will help strengthen him up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*



Brave said:


> It could be a sign of weakness. Bunny hopping is also a sign of hip dysplasia. Bear was diagnosed as mildly dysplastic when his mobility problems first came about, but her therapist felt the bunny hoping was simple muscle memory from bunny hopping for so long (because his legs were too weak to support his weight and the force of his running with a normal gait)....
> 
> So we lung Bear. I've lunged horses before but never a dog, and let me tell you it's hard!! A horse is taught their gaits (walk, trot, canter, gallop) and the cues that go with them. A dog, no so much.
> 
> ...


Brave: Thanks for the info-I've never heard this! It's probably just a matter of Bear learning how to run, because I assume he didn't do much of that before!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Bear is doing great. He took a tumble a couple days ago but the limping only lasted for a couple hours. The hardest thing to break is the bunny hopping.
> 
> He has no restrictions anymore. Yay!!!!!
> 
> ...


Okay, so I think we should a "Bear is free" party on GRF. Anyone else on board? Jen, we would need some pictures of bBear being Bear, running around, etc. 

What do you think? After all the hard work you, Bear and DH have done a party seems in order!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Okay, so I think we should a "Bear is free" party on GRF. Anyone else on board? Jen, we would need some pictures of bBear being Bear, running around, etc.
> 
> What do you think? After all the hard work you, Bear and DH have done a party seems in order!


Hold that thought until after the meet-up on the 18th. We're finally going to the BEACH!!!! I've been trying to get video of him romping in the back yard, but I keep draining the battery on my recorder. I've plugged it in this morning so I can try this weekend to get some footage.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Hold that thought until after the meet-up on the 18th. We're finally going to the BEACH!!!! I've been trying to get video of him romping in the back yard, but I keep draining the battery on my recorder. I've plugged it in this morning so I can try this weekend to get some footage.


OK, get that footage! It's time to party. 

:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

We will wait!!:wave::wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

How is Bear doing?
His party is coming up tomorrow right?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope Bear had fun Surfin' USA  ...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have no clue when the party is happening, but here are the photos from the SoCal meet-up and an awesome video Max's Dad took of Max and Bear doing water retrieves. Turn the sound WAY DOWN b/c I'm hollering in it. 






It was an amazing day! The sun was out, but it wasn't too hot or too cold. The water was the perfect temperature. The beach was busy but not too crowded. Bear had SO MUCH FUN! And you couldn't even tell that he had surgery 4.5 months ago! AND....the big big big news..... he's a retriever!!!! Max showed him the ropes about ocean retrievals and Bear just took it up!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yaaay! You have got to be so happy! Congratulations

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Yaaay! You have got to be so happy! Congratulations


I am over the moon!!!! It's so great to see him enjoying himself and being a puppy again.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome pictures and video. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> I am over the moon!!!! It's so great to see him enjoying himself and being a puppy again.


That makes about 1123 of us!!  

That's what we've been hoping to see for what, a year? Yeah!! Double Yeah!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome is right! So glad you all had so much fun!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> That makes about 1123 of us!!
> 
> That's what we've been hoping to see for what, a year? Yeah!! Double Yeah!!


Almost a year. I think it's been about 10 months since his problems first started.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen, just sent you a pM.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Wow!! 
Wonderful pictures and you can tell how happy Bear is!
He REALLY IS a MIRACLE!
Love the video!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Loved the video and pictures. Congrats to you and Bear, it must be such a thrill. I always followed your story and have not been on lately. This made my day when I popped on today! So happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy one year anniversary!!!!

My the time has flown. Bear is beyond better. He is able to do everything under the sun, and all day to boot. 

He's been off restrictions for about 8 months now. He's gained about 10 lbs in muscle since his restrictions were lifted. A year ago he weighed 70 lbs. At the end of rehab he had dropped down to 67 lbs. Now he is a whopping 77 lbs!!!

Here are some photos from 8/10 at the water park in Murietta, Ca. He spent about four hours running around and wasn't tired in the slightest. 

I am so happy we got the surgeries done. And for anyone facing TPLO as an option, it's worth it. It may be hell for a few months. But in the end it's worth it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's looking so good, and wonderful to see him having so much fun with all the other dogs!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy one year anniversary to you and Bear!! What a year it has been. Bear is looking mighty fine . You two must have quite the bond after all you've been through. So wonderful that your story has such a happy ending  You are an incredible dog mom!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! 

You and Bear and your crew are such a great family. Many many more years to ya!


----------

